# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] حنين اللقطة .. وحديث الصور ..

## اليمامة

*أوحشتينى يا مصر ..*
*

كم إشتقتك ..
كم إشتقت ربيعك وخريفك..وكل فصولك
كم أحن إلى ربوعك الحانية ..وحصاكِ وترابك
كم أحن إلى فجرك 
وشجرك ..ومداك..وحضنك 
أحن إلى عشقك القديم يا مصر..وغرامك الخالد 
أحن إلى دمعك ونحيبك ..وسِكتك
أفتقد رائحتك الطرية ..الندية يا مصر
أفتقد طينك
ورائحة خلطة المطر الذكية فى أنفى
مع طعم ترابك فى ليلة ممطرة 
أفتقد برقك وسيولك وظلمتك ونورك
أفتقدك يا مصر
أفتقد كل شىء فيك 
أفتقد شعورى بك ..
هل هى اللهفة..؟
هل هى لهفتى عليك تهيضنى هكذا ؟!!
هل هو آمانك وسلامك يداعبنى ؟!
هل هو إيمانى بك يستبد بى ؟!!
هل هو جُرحِك الغائر يزداد وجعاً وبراء ؟!!
هل هو قلقى عليك يندى مشاعرى ؟!
إشتقتك يا وطنى ..
إشتقتك
إشتقتك بكل أجوائك
وأنواءك
بكل أشواقك القديمة والمعادة 
بكل عذاباتك
تعود لى روح الحنين القديم 
فأود لو أن أركز جيدا فى حبك 
بعيدا عما يسبب لى ألم المخاض القاسى 
آآآه يا مصر..
يبدو أننى لا أحتمل شىء من الوجع يصيبك
شىء من الألم يقلق مضجعك
شىء من الرماد يخترق رئتيك فيصعب عليك التنفس
ولهذا جئت لأعتذر يا مصر..
أعتذر لك بالأصالة عن مجدك ..وتاريخك..وحضارتك..
بالأصالة عن امتدادك العالمى الوجوبى..وحضورك الكونى الطاغى فوق تخوم العالم..
أعتذر عن كل شىء
عن السكون ..والسكوت..والزحمة والجبروت
عن الشمس لما غابت وعادت
وعن ظلمة لما عاثت
عن الحلقة لما ضاقت
أعتذر لك يا مصر عن لحظة ضعف
عن وردة محمومة بالشوكة وماتت
عن صبح طال بزوغه
عن خطوة تاهت
أعتذر لك يا مصر على اللعبة المملة ستنتهى
عن سرب مزيف يطير فى سماءك امتطانا وسقط 
وعن سرب أحبك ..هاجر ولم يعد
أعتذر لك عن هوام عابثة لدغتك
أعتذر لك حتى عن ريح عاكستك
ربما أدمتك..
أو رافقتك حتى فراش وجيعتك
أعتذر لك عن نسمات البرد أرعشتك
وعن جدران حبستك
وحتى عن أحلام لم تكتمل فى عز فرحتك
أعتذر لك يا مصر
فلا تحزنى ..لا تحزنى
أنت الأصدق..أنت الأحلى
أنت الأروع دائما وأبدا يا جميلة
يا ذات الجمال الأصيل الحاضر..والمذهل
أنت الآن فى عرسك..
فتية
*...

*أعزائى الكرام..أبناء مصر الأجلاء..الأحرار..
*
*نعم إشتقت مصر ..
وشعور مفجع بالشوق يجتاجنى تجاهها
شعرت أننى أفتقد الطريق..
ربما المحمل بصور الأماكن التى زرتها فى مصر
الأماكن..
وأى سحر هو سحر الأماكن !!
الأماكن وحنينها
هذا الطريق هو السِكة لذاتى 
لأن مصر حاليا تمزقنى بقسوة اللهفة
وأعرف الطريق لذاتى يبدأ من الوطن
ولأننى ليست بيدى حيلة مطلقة
ولا أى حيلة
وجدت أن أجمل ما يمكن أن أفعله 
لأروى بعض عطشى وحنينى لمصر
 وخاصة فى هذه الأجواء
هو أن أتفسح فيها..
وأعود لأمجادها فى جولات اللقطة السياحية
نعم..
لقطة وحديث
لقطة وفكرة
هى أحاسيس..ومطارح..
هى لقطات خشوع فى جمال الوطن ومعالمه
هنا سوف أتجول فى مصر
فى رحلة سياحية مفتوحة من شمالها لشرقها
من غربها لجنوبها
بالطول وبالعرض..وحتى بالورب..
مع كل خطوط الطول 
ودوائر العرض
وحتى الطرق الترابية 
مصر مفتوحة لنا
برمالها وجبالها وورودها وآثارها ومياهها وطيورها..و..و..لا حصر..
فى أى مكان..من أى زاوية
سواء بصورة من إعدادكم..من واقع حى عايشتموه..
أو صورة أعجبتكم
أو مكان تتمنوا مشاهدته
مجرد أمنية
تتمنوا لو أن تحققوها بزيارة هذا الأثر
هى فى كل الأحوال صورة من داخلكم
ترسمها أعماقكم سفرا وعودة
وصدى مرتجع لبعض شوق
سنزور مصر..فى كل بلادها
ولقطات سياحية من الطراز الأول..
عبقرية
حية وعفوية..
ناطقة وصامتة
معجزة
مع تعليق من واقع الإحساس والأمنية..
هنا..وخمسة سياحة فوق أراضى مصر
هيا بنا



...


على ذوقى الخاص..بافتتح معاكوا الموضوع دا..  السياحى..مع رائعة عبد الوهاب.." من غير ليه "..بأجزائها المختلفة..باسمعها..يارب تعجبكم..**


















ندى



...*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*

اهلا يا يمامه بمواضيعك الرائعة 

موضوع فعلا قوى وساحر 

ولازم اشارك بكل احساسى 

وانتى عارفه احساسى ومشاعرى  كلها اسكندرية 

قصة عشق بالمكان والزمان والناس والارض  والهوا  والتاريخ 

مش حاقدر اضيف شىء 

لان مهما اتكلمت وكتبت  اسكندرية اكبر 

ومحتاجة اكتب اكتر 

مش حاقدر اكتب 

لكن حسيب اسم اسكندرية 

واترك لكل منا يعيش مع اسكندريته 

بسحرها وغموضها وعشقها 

كل واحد فينا لاسكندرية فى قلبه مكان 

وكل منا له فى عيونه اسكندرية بتاعته 

اسكندرية البحر بسحره وغموضه 

اسكندرية  المآذن وحلقات الذكر وانشاد المداحين 

اسكندرية الكنائس  وترتيل الشماسين 

اسكندرية الثقافة  وليالى الفنانين 

اسكندرية القهاوى  وضحك السهرانين 

اسكندرية سندوتش البسطرمة وحتة بسطه وازازة ازوزه 

اسكندرية البنت ماريا الشقيه والواد حميدو ابن راس التين 

حاكتب كتير وكتير وكتير 

وينتهى العمر واسكندرية حب مينتهيش 








*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> 
> اهلا يا يمامه بمواضيعك الرائعة 
> 
> موضوع فعلا قوى وساحر 
> 
> ولازم اشارك بكل احساسى 
> 
> وانتى عارفه احساسى ومشاعرى  كلها اسكندرية 
> ...


 
انه لمن الرائع أستاذى العزيز اسكندرانى أن أتلق أول رد فى هذا الموضوع من حضرتك..
وأى تعقيب على صورتك تلك التى أهديتها لنا يا سيدى ؟!
وأى لقطة ساحرة تلك ترمينا فى حنان الأسكندرية ؟!!
آه..
كم أعشقها..
الأسكندرية...
لى فيها ذكريات جميلة وحاضرة فى قلبى دائماً..
ولاشك أن الأسكندرية هى مقصد الباحثين عن عبق سياحى خاص..يجمع فى تميزه بين المصرية الأصيلة والجو الأفرنجى الذى يعطى للأسكندرية طابع متفرد حقاً بالمقارنة بمحافظات مصر..
لن يمكننى أن أزيد فوق ما خرج من قلبك جميلا ..
ولكننى أطمح فى أن تكون ضيفى المستديم هنا..تروى من حنينى وشغفى للأسكندرية..حيث مر على وقت طويل من وجهة نظرى لم أزورها فيه..فهل هذا كثير..نعم سأنتظر منك صورا ولقطات حية ومنفردة من عدستك ورؤيتك أنت وحدك..أو حتى صور مسجلة من أى مصدر..تعجبك وتعرفها عن قرب عز المعرفة..
وفى المقابل..وانصت لى جيدا..سأهديك صورا جديدة تماما..هى صورى فى الأسكندرية..سأستقطع منها صورتى حتى لا تشوه ملامح الأسكندرية الرائعة ..ههههههه...وأدرجها هنا..فاعذرنى ان كانت صورا ليست على المستوى الذى سيضاهى روعة صورك..ولكن عزائى أنها ستكون حقيقية..
لك تحياتى يا سيدى
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*بانوراما شارم ..*

كافيتيريا " بانوراما شارم "..إحدى أشهر الكافيهات فى شرم الشيخ على الإطلاق..تقع فى قلب خليج نعمة..بالتحديد فى واجهة المنطقة..نحتت فى الجبل حتى قمته..فيمكن للجالس فيها أن يرى منظر علوى رائع جدا لخليج نعمه كله بإطلالة ساحرة..ولأنها نحتت فى الجبل فقد اتخذت طوابق عشوائية حلزونية صممت على الطراز البدوى المصرى الأصيل..ومجالس أخرى تشعرك وكأنك فى صعيد مصر وريفها..الخضرة تحيط كل المجالس..نباتات وزهور رائعة تقابل بعناية فائقة..فى الدور الأسف للكافيتيريا..أى عند مدخلها يوجد بازار للهدايا التذكارية والملابس المصرية البدوية والجلابيات والإيشاربات والأحذية والعطور الشرقية والتحف..وركن خاص للتوابل الشرقية والمشروبات..كلما صعدت أعلى عبر مداخل الكافيتريا وانتقيت جلستك أعلى كلما إستطعت أن ترى خليج نعمة بالكامل..

المنظر الليلى رائع بالطبع وخاصة أنه يشهد طقوس من نوع خاص مثل " رقصة التنورة " مثلاً..والتى يتجمع حولها السياح..ولكننى ومن وجهة نظرى أرى أن المنظر النهارى أكثر روعة لأنه يظهر البحر وزرقته وانعكاس الشمس على مياهه ..هذا غير أن الخليج يكون أكثر هدوءا واستمتاعا..

الصورة تُظهر فى ركنها اليسارى جزء من كافيتيريا بانوراما شارم ببعض ديكوراتها..وأسوارها الحديدية القصيرة..هى أروع من ذلك حقا بكثير ..وهذه المظلات المصنوعة من البومبيه فى أسفل الكافيتريا هى البازارات التى سبق ونوهت عنها..

هذا المبنى الذى يظهر فى واجهة الكافيتيريا هى مول خليج نعمة..مول رائع كبناء ومحال وبضائع..زاخر بكل ما يتمنى السائح أن يبتاعه من مصر..من فضيات ومشغولات ذهبية وملابس وتحف وبرديات وعطور..وكل كل شىء حتى المطاعم المختلفة..فهنا المطعم الصينى والإيطالى ومطاعم أخرى بخلاف المطاعم المصرية التى تقدم كل صنوف الأطعمة المصرية الشهيرة حتى الفول والطعمية والمسقعة والملوخية..أود أن أضيف أن هذا المول يمتلكه رجل الأعمال الشهير " حسين سالم " لعلكم تعرفونه..هههههه..وهو جزء ضئيل جدا مما يمتلكه هذا الرجل فى شرم الشيخ بالخصوص وفى جنوب سيناء بوجه عام..

الطريق هذا الذى ترونه هو مدخل خليج نعمة..يبدأ من هناك ..من عند الطريق الرئيسى نفسه الذى يربط بين مدن المحافظة..شرم الشيخ ودهب ونويبع وطورسيناء وطابا..

منطقة خليج نعمة نفسها متسعة جدا وتحفة معمارية وجمالية ربانية..لم تظهر الصورة منها ولو جزء ضئيل..إنما عنيت بهذه الصورة كافتيريا بانوراما شارم وهذا المول لأنهما من أشهر معالم خليج نعمة..وخاصة فى هذه اللقطة الساكنة التى اتخذت فجرا حيث ساد الهدوء الغير معتاد والنادر الخليج..هى ساعات الفجر فقط ما فرضت جلالتها على المنطقة فبدت أكثر رقة وبهاء قبل أن تغتالها أقادم البشر من كل الجنسيات..



أختتم لكم هذه اللقطة بهذه الصورة الرائعة التى تحدثنا بصمت أبلغ من الكلام عن " المشاية "..مشاية خليج نعمة الشهيرة..

أشكركم كثيراً..
ندى

----------


## اليمامة

*اسكندريه تاني و اه من العشق ياني و الرمل الزعفراني و الشط الكهرماني ..*

واسكندرية كلاكيت تانى وتالت ورابع..وكل مرة..
حقاُ أحبها..
هذا المكان المتفرد سحرا وأصالة وتنوع وثراء..
وعبق البحر اليودى والزرقة..
لعلكم تعرفون هذه الصورة..انظروا فيها جيدا..
نعم..نعم..هو..
النصب التذكاري للجندي البحرى المجهول في الاسكندرية ..
هذا المكان الرائع الذى يطل على البحر مباشرة ..
فى قلب مدينة الأسكندرية
 وفى منطقة المنشية الشهيرة بالتحديد..
فى الصباح رائع..




وفى الليل أروع..
وكما ترون الإضاءه موزعة عليه بشكل يبدو أسطورى وكأنه المعبد الرومانى يحيا من جديد..
يالتأكيد أتذكر هذا المكان الساحر والتقطت عنده صورا جميلة لا أزال أذكرها ..وأذكر حنين اللقطة..
يقال - وكما قرأت - أن هذا النصب الحالى لم يكن هكذا عندما تم تأسيسه لأول مرة..كان مختلفاً كثيرا..كما يظهر فى هذه الصورة..




وهذا الماكيت يعرضه المتحف الحربي بالقاهرة كنموذج قديم للنصب ..
و المعلومة التي قد يجهلها الكثيرون أن النصب كان يتوسطه تمثال الخديو اسماعيل الموجود الآن بساحة كوم الدكة خلف المسرح الروماني وويمثل هذا النموذج القديم المعروض فى المتحف الشكل الأصلي للنصب والمعروف للسكندريين  " باسم الجندي المجهول " ..و لا أحد يعرف شكله كما كان يبدو قديما إلا من خلال هذا النموذج الموجود فى المتحف..

إضافة ان التمثال المعروض في كوم الدكة لم يدون اسم صاحبه علي أي ركن من أركان قاعدته حتي يتمكن المارة من معرفة صاحب التمثال وكأنه مجرد قطعة فنية و ليست لحاكم مصري قديم ..ولا أعرف حقاً هل هذه المعلومة صحيحة أم لا..وهل الموجود فى كوم الدكة هو تمثال الخديوى إسماعيل فعلا ؟

وقصة النصب التذكارى كما هى مدونة تقول أنه ونظراً لما كان للخديوي إسماعيل من دور في تحقيق نهضة مصر خلال عهده ( 1963 – 1879 ) فقد رأت الجالية الإيطالية تكريمه بأن تنشأ تحفة معمارية يتوسطها تمثال الخديوي فى الأسكندرية فى نفس منطقة النصب التذكارى الحالى وقد كان حتى مرت عقود الزمن وأصدر الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر قراراً جمهورياً عام 1964 يقضى بتحويل هذا المكان إلى نصب تذكاري للجندي المجهول للقوات البحرية وتسليمه إلى قيادة القوات البحرية فى فترة قيادة الفريق أول / سليمان عزت للقوات البحرية ..وتم التنفيذ بالفعل ..

ومن الجدير بالذكر أنه تم إنشاء النصب الحالى بحيث يتمتع بخاصية إطلالته على البحر المتوسط مباشرة..هذا البحر الذي شهد أمجاد وبطولات قواتنا البحرية المصرية عبر التاريخ وتخليداً لذكرى شهدائه ..أما عن تمثال الخديوى إسماعيل فقيل أنه تم نقله إلى متحف الفنون الجميلة بمحرم بك ..

ولعلنى أسأل السكندريين عن حقيقة تمثال الخديوى إسماعيل..أين موضعه بالضبط وما هى قصته..ثم هل هو فى كوم الدكة أم فى محرم بك..وهل ساحة كوم الدكة تلك فى منطقة محرم بك..؟

سؤال للسياحة والتجوال..
 :f2:

----------


## محمد أمير

*أختى القديرة اليمامة

موضوع جميل لأنه يشمل لقطات من الوطن والأماكن والذكريات الجميلة
وكل الصورة عجبتنى وخصوصا الأسكندرية مفيش حد فينا الا وله ذكرى هناك
رغم قلقى من البحر والعوم لكنى بحب اتفرج من بعيد ودائما ارى فى البحر غموض
 وارى الموج وهو يأتى ليزيل كل الأحلام المروسومة على الشط دفعة واحدة
ويأتى كل مرة وبداخلة شيئ جديد مرة يطمأن واخرى يقلق ولذلك انا بأعشق النيل
بهدوءة وانسيابة الامن وتهادية بكل الذكريات والأمنيات
اسف طولت فى الكلام لكن حبيت اشارك بالموضوع بصورة ومكان احببته وبه ذكريات لى

وكما قال الشاعر

وتستعذب الأرض التي لا هوى بها
ولا ماؤها عذب ولكنها وطن 



اسمحيلى بالحضور كثيرا

الله يديمك يا مطر*

----------


## اليمامة

هنا ..
كان البحر يعانق الجبل ..وكان الماء يلاقى الصخر فى حضن مستمر دون ملل ولا كلل ..دون تدخل من البشر ..
هنا فى سيناء عشت وشهدت يوميا هذا التلاقى وكنت أتنفس العالم كله فى رئتى ..عندما يصحبك الجمال الربانى فى كل لفتة..فى كل شاردة وواردة من حولك..عندما تنام وتصحو على جمال العالم فى مشهد..
نعم كنت أشعر وكأننى أتنفس العالم كله فى رئتى ..فجمال الله يكفى جدا كى يفرجك على العالم فى صورة..فأى جمال أبدع من هذا ..إن الجمال الربانى له سمة الإبداع الثابت والنسبى..فكنت أعرف أننى لو ذهبت لأجمل بقاع الأرض سأرى نفس الجمال دون تكرار ملل ولكن بإبداع خلاق يفتحك على العالم فتراه فعلا فى نظرة وكأنك لا تسكنه..ولكن العالم هو من يسكنك وتطيب له السكنى فى براحك ومتارحك المرحبة..

يكفى أن تقف فوق الهضبة..هكذا المنطقة معروفة..تقف فوق هضبة شارم ..فوق هذا الجبل وتنظر لأسفل كى يطالعك هذا المشهد..منظر البحر فى عناقه الخالد مع الصخور..منظر الأزرق يرحب بك ويدخلك فى عالم السلام بكل درجاته ويعطيك الثقة لتنظر جيدا وتتماهى وتنهل دون حساب ودون ملل ..ودون خشية السقوط ..

لو قررت أن تنزل الهضبة لأسفلها كى تتعايش مع البحر مباشرة يكفى أن تهبط سلما صناعيا لأحد الفنادق ولكننى أفضل أن تدور على طول الجبل حتى تنزل بشكل طبيعى من منحدره لتجد نفسك على الممر الضيق الدائرى والمتعرج أحيانا الفاصل بين البحر والجبل ..وثق أنه لا شىء أبدا سيزعجك..هذا منذ ما يقارب 18 عاما..عندما كنت طفلة ..لا شىء إطلاقا سيقطع عليك خلوتك فلن يرافقك سوى الماء فى بحره والجبل والرمل وبعض نخيل..كل فى موضعه لا على الثبات ولكن على الحياة ..صعب أن تحترس من أن يلامسك الماء الشفاف..وهل ستحترس أصلا..لا أظن لأن الماء سيغريك وسيداعبك ويهنيك ..

ربما طاوعتك نفسك لأن تنحنى لتتطلع إلى جحافل القواقع الملونة التى اتخذت من الصخور سكنى لها ..قواقع على كل الألوان والأحجام..قواقع مسالمة وبرئية ملتصقة تمام الإلتصاق بالصخر ..فكيف تهجره وكيف تسلاه وبيهما عشرة وحميمية ..فحتى لو مددت يدك لتجمع القواقع ستجد صعوبة لأنها ملتصقة جدا..ستنجح فى النهاية ولكن ربما تسمع الهسهسات الحزينة للفراق المر ..فى غمرة إنشغالك ربما لا تشعر بالموج الهادىء وهو يغدو ويروح فوق القواقع والصخر يعطيهم حمام الهنا ..حتى إذا ما ابتعد الموج بقيت القواقع والصخور براقة تلمع من النظافة والجمال..

هنا عشت ..ورأيت العالم كله فى داخلى ..فى مشاهد وصور ..أحيانا تتفسح فى العالم من داخلك أنت..من انفتاحك ووسع الخبرة داخل ذكراك ..

لازلت أذكر السفينة القديمة الهائلة المرمية على الشاطى والتى كانت تمتلأ بالماء والأمواج على الدوام وتسكنها القواقع وبعض الأسماك..سفينة وجدت الشجاعة فى نفسى مرة لأن أقتحمها مع أبى وأشعر من خلال مخيلتى الطفلة أننى وقتها فى عرض البحر ..هههههههه..وأن هذه السفينة هى أكبر سفينة فى العالم ..وأنها قديمة ولها تاريخ..وورائها مغامرة هائلة مثلما كنت أقرأ عن مغامرات البحار والقراصنة والأسرار..كنت أبحث عن الكنز ربما ..يحمينى ظهر أبى من بعض مخاوف كانت تلقيها فى نفسى ظلال السفينة الداخلية ..وأنقاضها ..وصوت الموج يرتطم بجوانبها وبهيكلها الصدأ الذى كان محتفظا بكيانه البحرى برغم القدم ..

هل لازلت موجودة..لا..
حملوها بعيدا ..لم يكن لها أى مكان فى خضم سياج الحديد السياحى الذى أحاط بالشاطى مع المواد الخرسانية التى جاهدوا كثيرا أن تكون طبيعية وجذابة..ولكننى أبدا لم أراها كذلك ...ولم تعوضنى عن سفينتى..وطفولتى..

لدى صورة على ما أذكر..ربما عدت لكم معها..
سفينتى..والطفولة
...

----------


## اسكندرانى

> [B][COLOR="Red"]
> 
> ولعلنى أسأل السكندريين عن حقيقة تمثال الخديوى إسماعيل..أين موضعه بالضبط وما هى قصته..ثم هل هو فى كوم الدكة أم فى محرم بك..وهل ساحة كوم الدكة تلك فى منطقة محرم بك..؟
> 
> سؤال للسياحة والتجوال..


*هو حاليا فى منطقة كوم الدكه 

وللاسف 

اثناء تطوير مكتبة الاسكندرية القديمة فى محرم بك 

وجدو تمثال مهمل وملقى فى مخزن ولا يعرفو له اى معلومات ولا بيانات 

ولما عرفو حقيقة التمثال وصاحبه 

تم الاقتراح ان يوضع فى احد ميادينها  فى فترة تجديدات المحافظ عبد السلام محجوب 

وبعد البحث عن ميدان 

وحتى لا يعرف الناس من هو 

استقر على وضعه فى ميدان كوم الدكه 

البعيد عن المناطق الحيوية فى الاسكندرية

ان شاء الله يوم السبت سوف  اقوم بتصويره وعرضه هنا*

----------


## اليمامة

> *هو حاليا فى منطقة كوم الدكه 
> 
> وللاسف 
> 
> اثناء تطوير مكتبة الاسكندرية القديمة فى محرم بك 
> 
> وجدو تمثال مهمل وملقى فى مخزن ولا يعرفو له اى معلومات ولا بيانات 
> 
> ولما عرفو حقيقة التمثال وصاحبه 
> ...


يا سلام يا سلام
الإسكندرانية دول فعلا أجدع ناس بالصوت والصورة ..ومعالمهم المشهورة ..
نتحرق شوقا من الآن للصور المنتظرة ولا تنسانا يا أستاذنا بكام صورة للنصب الجميل ..
وشهيصنا بقى شوية كدا على ذوقك وفسحنا فى الأسكندرية وهات لنا فريسكا كمان ..وبلاش نكلفوك ونقولولك هات لنا قاروص ..خلينا على قدنا فى الفريسكا ...
تعظيم سلام يا أبو الأحمدات ..



 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

*يا غاليين عليا ..يا أهل اسكندرية ..*





إسكندرية فيك الري والظمأ..
بأي قصة حب فيك أبتدئ؟

بناك للصيف ذو القرنين مروحة..
تشفي بها المهج الحري وتبترئ

سماء غيرك تزهو إن حوت قمراً..
وأنت أرضك بالأقمارتمتلئ!!

" صالح جودت "

أصدقائى الأعزاء ..أهلا بكم من جديد ومازالت العدسة بصحبتنا وحنين اللقطة فى الأسكندرية وصورها التى ستحدثنا بدون كلام ..




هى الأسكندرية ..العروس المتغنجة التى يحتضنها البحر الأبيض الثائر أحياناً..الحانى أحياناً..
فهل يخشى على قسماتها ذات الخصوصية الشديدة من الضياع !!
كلا بالتأكيد..فهى الصبوح التى كلما مر عليها الزمان ..ازدادت سحرا وجمال ..
تتساءل لماذا هى جميلة إلى هذا الحد وتترسخ فى الخيال حتى إذا ما زرتها مرة وأصابك حبها زرتها مرات ومرات ..وتبقى الأسكندرية أغلى الذكريات ..وأحلى المدن ..وأروع المصايف ..
فى الصيف يحتويك هواءها العليل ويودها الطازج ..لو أصابك الملل وعدتها فى الشتاء تقابلك النوات مرحبة والأمطار مزمجرة فى حماس لتعلن أنه هو ..شتاء الأسكندرية المغاير ..

 

العروس الجميلة على طول الزمان ..
الدافئة فى شتاءها الذى لا يشبه أى شتاء ..
أتذكر الشاطىء..مازال حنو الصورة عالقاً بقلبى ..والبحر يضحك لى بالحب على طول الكورنيش ..وتغمز  فى ذكراى بهجة الحياة قررايط مقنطرة..ورائحة شواء الذرة تثيرك وتدغدع شهيتك حتى تقتنص الحلم دون هدر ..والمثلجات والآيس كريم ..والفول السودانى واللب ..والفشار من محطة الرمل ..
تفاصيل عادية جدا..صغيرة جدا..ولكنها هى ..الحياة هناك ..فى الأسكندرية 
هى الإنسجام والوئام السائرين الهوينى مع أهلها فوق الأرض سيرا على الأقدام ..



من بحري وبنحبوه ع القِمة بنستنوه شبك الجملات وشابكني

ازاي نقدروا ننسوه ومن بحري وبنحبوه ايووووووووه ايوووووه ع القمة بنستنوه

من بحري وبنحبوه ع القمة بنستنوه

شبك الجملات وشابكها وازاي نقدروا ننسوه

سلمت عيله بالايد والعين بصيت للعين صدفة ومن غير مواعيد

زادوالعشاق اتنين شغتلنا عينيه من نظرتها يا خوفي عليه

من حلاوتها لا يروح مني وياخدوه و الفكر ف حبه يتوه

شب الجملات وشابكني وازاي نقدروا ننسوه

من بحري وبنحبوه ايوووووووووووه ايووووووووووه


لما قابلته وكلمته من قلبي وروحي هويته وف نن العين نيمته


لا أدري ما هو السر في جاذبية الإسكندرية و أين يكمن سر جمالها أفي البحر أم في البنايات أم في الطقس أم في الأزقة القديمة أم في الآثار الرومانية أم في أحيائها الراقية أم في أحيائها القديمة أم في أهلها الكرام أم في طعامها الشهي أم في نهارها أم في ليلها أم في صحوها أم في أنوائها ؟..
ما هو السر الذى يجعلك لا تزهدها أبداً..
أحبها ..




وبرمش العين غطيته مرديتش انام ولا نوم جاني لا اشوف ف

منام انه جفاني من كتر ما بيشاغلوه وبيتمانه يقبلوه شبك الجملات وشابكني وازاي نقروا ننسوه من بحري 

وبنحبزه ايووووووه ايووووه

ايام وسنين ف هواه وانا بين فرحتي

والامي يهجرني واقول انساه وان شفته ارجع ف كلامي

لو بعده يزيد ولا يطول الحب جديد زي الاول يا سلام ع امه وايوه قولولي ازاي عملوه

شبك الجملات وشابكني وازاي نقدروا ننسوه من بحري ونحوه ايووووووووه ايوووووووووه



والموجة تجري وراء الموجة

عايز تطولها ضمها وتشتكي حالها

من بعدما طال السفر جه النسيم قرب بينها

كل موجة ف أحضانها حبيب بعد قرب منها

الموج شبع من حبيبه وأنا اللي قلبي في حبك داب

في أفراحي احن ماأحلى الوصال للي انتظر

" أحمد رامي "


معىىىى هلموا...ولقطات أكثر حناناً للأسكندرية القديمة ..



ميدان محطة القطارات (محطة مصر)
و محطة مصرهنا
تعنى فى عرف أهل الإسكندرية
المحطة المؤدية إلى مصر !



الكورنيش
طريق الملكة نازلى سابقا .
فى منطقة محطة الرمل..



شارع سعد زغلول
المؤدى إلى محطة الرمل
التى تعنى ايضا
بداية الخط المؤدى والصاعد
إلى جهة الرمل .



الميناءالغربى



الميناءالشرقى .



مدخل كازينو الرمل
لاحقا فندق تاريخى يحمل اسم
سان أستفانو



فندق سان إستيفانو



و مدد يا مرسى ..الحق لى كرسى

ع الشط و أقعد ..سلطان زمانى



و مدد يا مرسى ..الحق لى كرسى

ع الشط و أقعد ..سلطان زمانى ..

يا إسكندرية ..ياإسكندرية

يا مجننانى !




*أشكركم ..وإلى لقاء مع حنين اللقطة ..
واسكندرية كمان وكمان ..

*



ندى

----------


## اليمامة

> *أختى القديرة اليمامة
> 
> موضوع جميل لأنه يشمل لقطات من الوطن والأماكن والذكريات الجميلة
> وكل الصورة عجبتنى وخصوصا الأسكندرية مفيش حد فينا الا وله ذكرى هناك
> رغم قلقى من البحر والعوم لكنى بحب اتفرج من بعيد ودائما ارى فى البحر غموض
>  وارى الموج وهو يأتى ليزيل كل الأحلام المروسومة على الشط دفعة واحدة
> ويأتى كل مرة وبداخلة شيئ جديد مرة يطمأن واخرى يقلق ولذلك انا بأعشق النيل
> بهدوءة وانسيابة الامن وتهادية بكل الذكريات والأمنيات
> اسف طولت فى الكلام لكن حبيت اشارك بالموضوع بصورة ومكان احببته وبه ذكريات لى
> ...


أهلا بيك يا أستاذ محمد
يشرفنى حضورك الجميل دائماً..
وهذه الأحاسيس الطيبة والتلقائية ..
كلنا نتقاسم حب مصر فى كل اللقطات والصور ..
ولاشك أن كل واحد فينا يحن لمشاهد معينة وذكريات شديدة الخصوصية بالنسبة له
ولهذا كان هذا الموضوع.. لنكتشف حبنا فى مصر.. ولنعلم بعضنا البعض الجديد والمدهش والأصيل حول هذا الحب
سأنتظرك كثيرا كما وعدتنا


أشكرك شكرا جزيلا ودمت فى عناية الله
 :f2:

----------


## nova_n

أختى اليمامة

الله موضوع جميل بس مستخبى ليه ازاى يفوتنى وخصوصا
انه فيه صور للأماكن ودى متعتى بحب جدا جدا اسجل كل لحظة بمكان جديد ازورة
صحيح انا من عشاق البحر فى اى مكان والمية بوجه عام
لكن باعشق النيل لانى جاورته وبينى وبينه رابط جميل هو شريكى بكل أوقاتى
وانا زعلانة وفرحانه فى رسوماتى كل حاجة
ومن صغرى وانا مرتبطة بالاماكن اللى جنب المية فانا قضيت طفولتى
جنب مية الخليج العربى وكنت باشوفه من شباك غرفتى بهدوؤة واتساعة
ولما رجعت مصر اصبحت غرفتى بتشوف النيل من اوسع مكان له
يعنى بقى من ملامحى المية بتشكل وجدانى 
وباعشق مرسى مطروح جدا ان شاء الله المرة الجاية اضع صور عنها
بس المرة دى هاضع صور للنيل ليخاصمنى
ههههههههههههههههههههه



هنا بقى امتع شيئ رحلة بالمركب الشراعى فى حضن النيل ياااااااااه جميلة قوى
بس يكون المراكبى شاطر لنروح فى الباى باى هههههههههههههههه



شوفى هنا لحظة الغروب من أجمل اللقطات الشروق والغروب
انا عندى صور كتير على موبايلى لها هارفعهم على النت بأذن الله






شوفى هناااك فى المكان الواسع ده بيتنا 
هناك اهوة شايفاه 
ههههههههههههههههههه



شوفى بقى فى الليل المنظر ساحر ازاى



كفاية انا كده هاخلص الموضوع لوحدى
يارب أحفظ لنا نيلنا
ومصر هبة النيل

انتظرينى مع معشوقتى مطروح

شكرا يا ندى

----------


## اليمامة

> أختى اليمامة
> 
> الله موضوع جميل بس مستخبى ليه ازاى يفوتنى وخصوصا
> انه فيه صور للأماكن ودى متعتى بحب جدا جدا اسجل كل لحظة بمكان جديد ازورة
> صحيح انا من عشاق البحر فى اى مكان والمية بوجه عام
> لكن باعشق النيل لانى جاورته وبينى وبينه رابط جميل هو شريكى بكل أوقاتى
> وانا زعلانة وفرحانه فى رسوماتى كل حاجة
> ومن صغرى وانا مرتبطة بالاماكن اللى جنب المية فانا قضيت طفولتى
> جنب مية الخليج العربى وكنت باشوفه من شباك غرفتى بهدوؤة واتساعة
> ...


موش عارفة أشكرك ازاى يا نوفا على مداخلتك الجميلة دى ..
أثرت الموضوع بصور النيل الجميل ..
أنا كمان يا نوفا بحب النيل قوى قوى وعارفة انه بيغير توبه طول النهار مع موقع الشمس فى السما
فساعات تلاقيه عامل زى شلال الدهب وساعات تلاقيه نحاس منصهر وساعات تلاقية رمادى وساعات تراكواز ..وحينا أخضر ..طبعا لوحات ربانية مفيش لأى بشرى دخل فيها ..فوتغرافيا بتصنعها الشمس بس يا نوفا ..

أنا مستمتعة جدا بطريقتك فى الحكى ..الطريقة التلقائية الفطرية والبسيطة ..
ياريت يا نوفا تكلمينى فعلا عن مرسى مطروح بصورك المفضلة ..أنا ماروحتهاش خالص وأعرف انها آية فى الجمال الربانى ..

منتظراكى ..

 ::

----------


## اليمامة

*أعزائى أبناء مصر الكرام* 

وتستمر رحلتنا السياحية على أرض مصر الطيبة ..رحلة الأسرار والمتعة والجمال ..الرحلة التى لن ننتهى منها أبدا والتى لن نملها أبدا ..فما أجمل مصر ..ومعالم مصر.. والسياحة فى مصر ..
سوف نغادر الأسكندرية مؤقتا ونشد الرحال نحو الإسماعيلية ..بلد الجمال والنظافة ..بلد الهدوء والسلام ..نعم هى الإسماعيلية بكل ما تعمر به من خضرة وماء...ووجه حسن .. :: 
سوف نستمتع وسنتجول فى رحلة متكاملة إن شاء الله عبر الموسيقى والصورة واللون والمعلومة فى أرجاء الإسماعيلية ..سأحاول قدر استطاعتى أن أدهشكم وأن أمتعكم وأجعلكم فى قلب الحدث..حدثنا الرائع ..رحلتنا إلى مدينة السلام ..

اسمعوا معى ...مع أحلى صور الإسماعيلية ..مع الثقافة الشعبية ..والتحفة الموسيقية ..على السمسمية ..وليه يا حمام ..




لست فى حاجة  لكى أتحدث كثيرا عن الإسماعيلية ..كلكم تعرفون الموقع الجغرافى والتفصيلات المعرفية العادية ..سأترك الصور تتحدث إذن ..الصور المحتشدة بالجمال الطبيعى ..والمناظر الخلابة حيث يسود اللون الأخضر ويطغى على أحاسيسنا فيعبأ الصدور بجرعات السلام والتآخى ..هيا معى واحكموا بأنفسكم ..

----------


## قلب مصر

ايه يا ندى المواضيع الحنينة دي ...
ياااااااه أقصى ما كنت أتمناه في هذه اللحظات ..
مش قادرة أوصفلك استمتاعي بالموضوع قد ايه ....
أنا قاعدة مش ماشية من هنا .. ماشي  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

ندى بما أني قاعدة ومش ماشية
قولت أجيب ناس من حبايبي يقعدوا معايا
ناس غاليين عليا قوي
مقدرش أعيش من غيرهم
وبتمنى من ربنا أنه إذا أراد لي أني أعيش فيكون علشان أقدر أعمل حاجة لحبايبي دول
تعالي شوفيهم معايا.....
 شوفتي بقى .... انك طلعتي تعرفيهم كويس قوي وكل يوم بتمشي معاهم وتسلمي عليهم 



يا حبايبي يا ولاد بلدي

----------


## اليمامة

> ايه يا ندى المواضيع الحنينة دي ...
> ياااااااه أقصى ما كنت أتمناه في هذه اللحظات ..
> مش قادرة أوصفلك استمتاعي بالموضوع قد ايه ....
> أنا قاعدة مش ماشية من هنا .. ماشي


أهلا بيكى يا *أم يوسف* ..
أنا نزلت الموضوع دا يا أم يوسف فى عز أيام الثورة وتصحيحها ..
كنت حاسة بشوق ووحشة لمصر وطنى ..البلد الآمن الطيب والمسالم..شوق لأرضه وبراءته وسكونه وسلامه
فى الوقت اللى كنا كلنا متاخدين اوى بالجو القاتم اللى كان بيجرى على أرضها من تدابير ومؤامرت وفتن ومولوتوف وسن الرخام ..
كنت ..يعنى ..عايزة أقولك فى اللحظة دى بموت تقريبا لأنهم كانوا بيدمروا مصر ..بيكرهوا مصر ..تعبوا مصر أوى وأرهقوها جدا حتى نزفت ومعلامحها كانت موجوعة ..كنت حاسة كدا بالضبط ..وعمالة أقول لنفسى ..نعمل ايه..احنا لازم نعتذر لمصر ..نعتذر لها عن كل حاجة عملناها فيها بمزاجنا أو غصبا عننا..نعتذر حتى عن شوية هواء عفروها حتى لو ماكانوش يقصدوا ..نعتذر حتى عن شوبة برد رعشوها ..نعتذر عن الهوام اللى فى الطبيعة وضايقها ..لدرجة دى كنت حاسة اننا آذيناها كتير اوى بقصد أو من غير قصد..بصمتنا وسكاتنا حتى لو كنا بنحبها ..

وقلقت أوى ..هل يا ترى هانشوف معالم مصر اللى اتعودنا عليها وعرفناها وشوفناها كتير وحبيناها..كنت حاسة بحنين لكل شبر فى مصر وكان نفسى أخرج فى رحلة سياحية فورية أعيد اكتشاف حبى لمصر ..وأطمن انها موجودة ..ان ملامحها موجودة ..رحلة إلثقاء واعتذار واكتشاف من أول وجديد ..

الحمد لله يا أم يوسف ..مصر باقية ..وهاتبقى على طول..احنا هانمشى مؤكد زى اللى قبلينا ..وهاتفضل مصر برغم التحديات والمحن ..هاتفضل زى مافضلت وعاشت ..وملامحها بقيت محفورة ..وعلشان كدا كلنا لازم نقر عينا ونطمن ونستريح على مصر ..هى بتقدر تدافع عن نفسها وتحمى نفسها ..ودا لأن مصر زى الدين..إيمان..والإيمان بيبقى ..والعقيدة لا يمحيها الزمن ولا البشر ..

أنا سعيدة جدا إن الموضوع عجبك ..وإنك مستمتعة فيه ..وأنا أول واحدة بتمنى انك تفضلى هنا وماتمشيش ..وتشاركينى بروحك العميقة المشبعة حب وحلم بهذا الوطن صور لمصر نابعة من الوجدان قبل ما تكون نابعة من الجغرافيا ..والميدان ..

 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> ندى بما أني قاعدة ومش ماشية
> قولت أجيب ناس من حبايبي يقعدوا معايا
> ناس غاليين عليا قوي
> مقدرش أعيش من غيرهم
> وبتمنى من ربنا أنه إذا أراد لي أني أعيش فيكون علشان أقدر أعمل حاجة لحبايبي دول
> تعالي شوفيهم معايا.....
>  شوفتي بقى .... انك طلعتي تعرفيهم كويس قوي وكل يوم بتمشي معاهم وتسلمي عليهم 
> 
> 
> ...


 
أنا بكيت ..
والله ببكى ..
متأثرة جدا ..
الفيديو بتاعك دى بيوجعنى أوى ..بيمزقنى ..بيخلينى أسيل وجع وحنو وفرحة والتصاق ومحبة لحبايبى دول ..فعلا يا أم يوسف أنا عرفاهم كويس ..كويس أوى وبحبهم أوى وشاغلينى أوى وبفكر فيهم دايما ودايما بكتب عنهم..دايما فى خيالى ..

دول يا أم يوسف هم شعب مصر الحقيقى ..الشعب الطيب الأصيل ..جدور الأرض اللى موش ممكن تخرج أبدا عن طوعها ..اللى ملتصقين بأعماقها..بظاهرها وباطنها ..دول يا حبيبتى المخلصين والحقيقين..دول اللى لم تلوثهم المليارات ..ولا الطيارات الخاصة ..ولا الدولارات ..ولا الفسح والهدايا والمجاملات ..دول اللى رضيوا بقليلهم وعاشوا فى الوجع والحرمان والقهر والظلم ورضيوا ..وشقيوا ..وفضلوا ..مالهومش مكان غير مصر ..هايروحوا فين ..وأى مكان تانى هايقدروا يتنفسوا فيه غير مصر ..ازاى كانوا هايعيشوا برا نفسهم ..برا حلمهم ..برا جيناتهم..الشىء اللى فى كينونتهم حتى لو هما موش مدركينه اوى ولكنه موجود فى باطنهم..بيترجرج..مؤجج ..موجود فى باطنا كلنا ..وظهر لما الساعة جت ..الساعة اللى قرروا فيها يعبروا عن حبهم ويدافعوا عن مصرهم ومصيرهم وأرضهم فى الأيام الفارقة ..أيام الغضب والحرية  ..لما ثاروا بكل طوائفهم ..وحتى طوائفهم دى غلط ..هما موش طوائف..عمرهم ما كانوا طوائف ومتعنصرين ..هما أطيب من كدا ..وأبسط من كدا ..قلبهم الفنان على الفطرة..المبدع على المحك ..المخلص اللى مايعرفش عنصرية ولا صراع دموى ..ولا عصابات..

ليه تعبوهم..ليه آذوهم ..ليه ظلموهم وسرقوهم وأتعسوهم ؟
علشان طيبين ومسالمين ؟
ليه دمروا فيهم جزء كبير ؟ ليه ؟

بس هما بخير وبيرجعوا وبيفوقوا ..هما بيعملوا ..ومستمرين فى العمل ..وطالما لا بديل عن الحياة يا أم يوسف ..إذن لا بديل عن مصر ..

بصى ..عبارتك دى واللى لسه ماشيلتهاش من توقيعك لغاية دلوقتى ..





> لا تنسحبوا .... عانوا الآن وعيشوا باقي عمركم أبطال


عينى عليها فى الرايحة والجاية ..بارتعش بيها وكأن فيها ماس كهربائى ..وقلبى بيقشعر ..وبيضخ الدم بقوة فى إجراء غير طبيعى ..
فاكرة يوم ما كتبتيها وتمسكتى بيها وآمنتى بيها ..؟
*" لا تنسحبوا ..عانوا الآن وعيشوا باقى عمركم أبطال "*

فعلا يا أم يوسف ..مانسحبوش ..وماتوا ..وفقدوا أجزائهم ..وسالوا دماء ..وأشرقت الشمس عليهم ..على الزهور ..تعطيهم الحياة ..وترعرعت الزهور وبتكبر فى ضياءها ..

حصل ..وبقيوا ..وهما أبطال ومسلسل البطولة مستمر يا أم يوسف ..

مصر حررها أبنائها ..ومصر كانت معاهم بروحها..وبإرادتها لفظت الخونة ..لفظت اللصوص..لفظت الغير منتمين ..لفظتهم لأن فى طبعها الأصالة والخير ..يبقى ازاى هاتقبل بوجود المنتفعين والخائنين على أرضها ..
دى ماكانتش معركة من طرف واحد ..كانت من الطرفين ..الأرض والشعب ..

مصر كانت فيهم صاحية ..بتديهم الأمل ..وبتدفعهم ..وهما كانوا بيتحركوا موش برجلين ولكن بحبها ..وبيندفعوا وبيشرقوا وبيتفتحوا وعلشان الحبايب دول اللى فى الفيلم الرائع بتاعك ..

موش عايزين ننسحب خالص تانى يا أم يوسف ..عايزين نلغى الحروف دى ..عايزين نلغى تراجع الإنسحاب ..ونخليه تراجع القفز المحقق ..عايزين نفضل بروحنا اللى دفعتها مصر بكل رصيدها عندنا فى الصدور ..



إذا لم تحترق أنت..إذا لم أحترق أنا ..إذا لم نحترق نحن .. فمن أين يأتى الضياء ؟



لـم نخـش طاغوتـا يحاربنـا ..ولو نصب المنايا حولنا أسوارا
ندعو جهارا لا إله سوى الـذي.. صنع الوجود وقـدر الأقـدارا
ورؤسنا يـارب فـوق اكفنـا.. نرجوا ثوابك مغنمـا وجـوارا



يا حبيبتى يا مصر



بقعة مقدسة ..وقبلة للحرية ..ورائدة للأمة العربية







إنها مصر

يا أغلى إسم فى الوجود يا مصر



وهو المصرى



وأنا الشعب ..
لا أعرف المستحيلا ولا أرتضى بالخلود بديلا 



مصر يمة با بهية يام طرحة وجلابية
الزمن شاب وانتى شابة ..هو رايح وانتى جاية .



ايادي مصرية سمرا ليها في التمييز
ممددة وسط الزئير بتكسر البراويز
سطوع لصوت الجموع شوف مصر تحت الشمس
آن الآوان ترحلي يا دولة العواجيز
عواجيز شداد مسعورين اكلوا بلدنا اكل
ويشبهوا بعضهم نهم وخسة وشكل
طلع الشباب البديع قلبوا خريفها ربيع
وحققوا المعجزة صحوا القتيل من القتل 



مزق دفاترك القديمه كلها

واكتب لمصر اليوم شعراً مثلها

لا صمت بعد اليوم يفرض خوفه

فأكتب سلام النيل مصر واهلها

عيناكِ اجمل طفلتين
تقرران بأن هذا الخوف ماضً وانتهى

كانت تداعبنا الشوارع
بالبروده والصقيع ولم نفسر وقتها

كنا ندفئ بعضنا فى بعضنا
ونراك تبتسمين .. ننسى بردها

واذا غضبتِ كشفت عن وجهها
وحيائُنا يأبى يدنس وجهها

لا تتركيهم يخبروكى
بأننى متمرداً خان الامانه او سهى

لا تتركيهم يخبروكى
بأننى اصبحت شئ تافها وموجها

فأنا ابن بطنك
وابن بطنك من اراد ومن اقال ومن اقر ومن نهى

صمتت فلول الخائفين بجبنهم
وجموع من عشقوكى
قالت قولها



ثورة علمية ..وثورة حضارية ..وثورة عصرية ..



يقول " الشعب قال كلمته ويطالب بـديموقراطية حقيقية
مصر لن تعود إلى ماكانت عليه قبل 25 يناير
وأن المصريين كانوا مصدر إلهام لنا
وحققوا ما أرادوا
مكذبين فكرة أن العنف هو الوسيلة المثلى لتحقيق العدالة
ما شهدته مصر فى هذه الملحمة
يذكر العالم بسقوط حائط برلين
ومعركة المهاتما غاندى السلمية من أجل إستقلال الهند
وإقتبس أوباما كلمة للقس مارتن لوثر كينج
"هناك شئ فى الروح يصرخ من أجل الحرية "



وكانت هناك صرخات فى ميدان التحرير
لاحظها العالم وسمعها ..



ثوار ثوار
ولآخر مدى ثوار
مطرح مانمشى
يفتح النوار
ننهض فى كل صباح
بحلم جديد
ثوارنعيدك ياانتصار ونزيد
و طول ما ايد شعب العرب فى الايد
الثوره قايمه و الكفاح دوار
من ارضنا هل الايمان والدين
عيسى ومحمد ثورتين خالدين
والعلم ثوره ومن هنا قامت
والفن والحريه والتمدين
ثوار نهزك يا تاريخ تنطلق
نحكم عليك يا مستحيل تنخلق
نؤمر رحابك يا فضا تمتلئ
والخطوه منا تسبق المواعيد
الشعب قام يسأل على حقوقه
والثوره زى النبض فى عروقه
واللى النهارده يحققه ويرضاه
هو اللى بكره بهمته يفوقه
ثوار مع البطل اللى جابه القدر
رفعنا راسنا لفوق لما ظهر
بوسنا السما وياه ودوسنا الخطر
والعزم ثابت والعزيمه حديد
وطول ما ايد شعب العرب فى الايد
الثوره قايمه والكفاح دوار
تعالو يا أجيال يا رمز الأمل
من بعد جيلنا واحملوا ما حمل
وافتكروا فينا واذكرونا بخير
مع كل غنوه من أغانى العمل
هيلا هيلا ثورتنا عمل وجهاد
هيلا هيلا هبوا واصنعوا الأمجاد
هيلا هيلا وابنوا فوق بنا الأجداد
أول طريقنا بعيد ولأخره بعيد
وطول ما ايد شعب العرب فى الايد
الثوره قايمه والكفاح دوار

----------


## قلب مصر

الله يا ندى ايه الروعة دي كلها ...
بصبح على مصر بروح مصر
 وعلى بلد المحبوب وديني

----------


## mohtaha

بارك الله فيك

----------


## اليمامة

> بارك الله فيك


أشكرك أخى الكريم ..وبارك فيك الله

----------


## اليمامة

أعزائى الغاليين ..أبناء مصر
ونستكمل رحلتنا السياحية فوق الأراضى الإسماعلاوية الخضراء الندية ..
الحقيقة أكتب لكم الآن فى أجمل جو ممكن أن تكون عليه هذه المحافظة الصافية و فى هذا التوقيت من العام تتحدث الإسماعيلية عن نفسها وعن روعتها دون تدخل تجميلى من أحد ..من يعرف الإسماعيلية  يفهم ما أعنى ..الهواء نقى جدا ومنعش..يأتينى من النافذة على يمينى فيشعرنى حقاً ببهجة الربيع ..الشعور الصيفى فى الإسماعيلية لا يرتبط فى ذهنى بالقيظ والحرارة وإنما هو شعور طازج..له انتعاشة رائقة ..جو يطلقك ..ويدفعك للخروج والتنزة فى جناين الإسماعيلية الخضراء وشوارعها النظيفة والغير مزدحمة ..ويا سلام لو كانت الجلسة فى نادى الكشافة مثلا على بحيرة التمساح مباشرة وتداعبك أصداء وأضواء القناة والماء ..
تعالو آخذكم معى فى جلوة حية جديدة فى الإسماعيلية ...أعجبتنى هذه الصور جدا لأنها طبيعية وناقلة ..أرجو أن تستمتعوا ..



يافطة شهيرة موجودة فى الطريق المؤدى إلى المنطقة الشهيرة والأكثر روعة " نمرة 6 " وترمز إلى المعدية نمرة 6 على القناة للبر الآخر ..





صور مسجد الفتح..من أشهر مساجد المحافظة ويقع فى امتداد منطقة الشيخ زايد..فى نهايتها ..



منطقة سكنية ..انظروا وتمعنوا فى الشوارع النظيفة ..



بوابة النصب التذكارى فى البر الشرقى من القناة 







منطقة محمد على والافرنج ..وهذا الطريق هو المؤدى لنمرة 6 ..منطقة راااائعة ..مليئة بالخضرا والنباتات والأشجار العتيقة التى لها تاريخ هنا فى المحافظة ..











جناين الملاحة ..من أقدم وأجمل الجناين هنا ..يمكنك أن تنطلق بلا حدود فوق الربوع الخضرا وترى العالم كله أخضر ..









كما ترون ..شوارع الإسماعيلية الجميلة ..ما بين طريق الكوكاكولا " هناك مصنع كوكاكولا " ..وطريق محمد على ..











[IMG]http://www.elismaily.com/upload/no66/zigzagzigzagDSC0002411.jpg[/IMG]







الصور دى كلها فى منطقة نمرة 6 بداية من الدخول للمعدية وحتى داخل القناة ..

----------


## اليمامة

العيد القومى لمحافظة الإسماعيلية فى 16 أكتوبر في ذكرى المقاومه الشعبية ضد الاحتلال الإنجليزي عام 1951

رغم إرتباط الإسماعيلية بحفر قناه السويس في المده من 5 إبريل 1862 حتي إفتتاح القناه للملاحة الدولية في 11 نوفمبر 1869 إلا أن الدراسات التاريخية تعود بالمنطقة إلي أعماق التاريخ حيث كانت المدخل و بوابة مصر الشرقية إلي سيناء و حيث سارت علي أرضها خطي الأنبياء سيدنا إبراهيم و من بعده يوسف و إخوته و أبوهم يعقوب عليه السلام كما شهدت خروج سيدنا موسي من مصر و رحله العائلة المقدسة إليها ثم دخول الفاتح العربي عمرو بن العاص و جنوده إلي أرض الكنانة..

نشأت محافظة الإسماعيلية الحديثه و التي سميت علي إسم الخديوي اسماعيل باشا - خديوي مصر إبان حفر قناة السويس بصدور القانون رقم 24 لسنه 1960 حيث كانت قبل ذلك تتبع محافظة القناه ثم أعلنت محافظة مستقلة بعد إضافة مدينة القنطرة شرق إليها..هى البوابة الشرقية لمصر العربية والإفريقية للعبور خلالها إلى الدول العربية والإسلامية وغيرها من دول القارة الأسيوية..

مع المزيد من الصور ..





































*
الإسماعيلية لؤلؤة القناة*

----------


## اليمامة

عايزة آخدكوا دلوقتى فى جولة داخل النصب التذكارى ..من أول ما هانمشى فى الطريق المؤدى لنمرة 6 ولغاية لما نركب المعدية وننزل منها على البر الشرقى للقناة ..وندخل بقى النصب التذكارى نتفسح فيه ونطلعه ونشوف القناة والإسماعيلية من فوق ..

يللا بينا ..



من هنا هانركب المعدية ..



أهى المعدية واقفة على الجنب على اليمين ..الخضرا دى ..هانركبها لغاية ما نوصل للبر التانى وخدوا بالكوا ان لو فيه سفينة معدية بنضطر نستنى شوية ..



دى بتبقى حركة الموج مع المعدية وهى بتشق الميو وكمان لو فيه سفينة بتمر ..



احنا كدا خلاص ..وصلنا على البر الشرقى اللى على يمينا دا والإسماعيلية هناك على الشط التانى ..

يللا بقى ندخل النصب التذكارى وناخد جولة مصورة جواه ..







احنا داخليين أهو النصب ..دا الطريق المؤدى للداخل



مين ياخد الوردة الجميلة دى منى ..؟







احنا كدا داخليين والبوابة فى ضهرنا



دى قعدة فى منتصف النصب..فى حدايقه..ويا يا سلام لو مجموعة ..أو رحلة وشلة ..هنا عملنا والبنات رحلة وكان المكان دا زى المسرح بيلقوا فيه الشعر وبيعملوا استعراضات ..



جوا النصب التذكارى ..هو مساحته كبيرة أوى ..



دى قاعدة الخنجر ..اللى النصب على هيئته ..



آدى النصب ..جواه بنطلع بالأسانسير وبنشوف القناة والسفن والإسماعيلية ..



دى صورة ..يبدو المشهد علوى ..ودى بس من قاعدة النصب ..أومال لو طلعنا فوق هانشوف المشهد بأى روعة ؟!!







هنا المشهد من فوق شوية صغيرين ..















دى كافيتيريا فى النصب 



مشهد من بعيد



دا سلم بيؤدى لقعدة لطيفة اوى فى القناة على طول ..ياما قعدنا هنا واستمتعنا ..





دا السلم المؤدى للقعدة اللى بقولكوا عليها وزى مانتوا شايفين فيه برجولات وشماسى وكافيتيرات فوق ..احنا بنختار قعدتنا براحتنا

انتهت الجولة فى النصب التذكارى ..أتمنى تكون عجبتكوا ..

----------


## سوما

لو قولتك يا ندى انتى روعة حسيت انى فى كرنفال لحب مصر واظهار جمالها الخلاب  :: 
حقيقي مجهودك رائع وجميل ... تسجيل حضور وأعجاب ومتابعة  ::

----------


## اليمامة

> لو قولتك يا ندى انتى روعة حسيت انى فى كرنفال لحب مصر واظهار جمالها الخلاب 
> حقيقي مجهودك رائع وجميل ... تسجيل حضور وأعجاب ومتابعة


يا حبيبتى يا وسام
ربنا يخليكى ..دايما رافعة معنوياتى ..وببقى سعيدة لما المواضيع تعجبك بجد ..علشان بثق فى إخلاصك ..
يللا خليكى راكبة الأتوبيس معانا..لسه رحلتنا طويلة وممتعة فى مصر ومعالمها الساحرة ..

 :f2: 



الأغنية دى يا وسام سمعتها من شادية بنفسها فى ليالى أضواء المدينة فى مدينة طورسيناء فى عيد تحرير سيناء على ما أتذكر مع جدتى وجدى ..كنت طفلة صغيرة عندى يمكن 5 سنين أو سبعة ..مايزدش عن كدا ..باهديهالك ..

----------


## اليمامة

*والتين والزيتون ..وطور سينين ..وهذا البلد الأمين ..*

*أعزائى الغاليين أبناء مصر* ..

كما ترون هى صورة ..ولكنها لقطة فريدة فى أعماق جوانيتى ..
صورة لها ألف يد تنبش بداخلى عن مكامن الحنين ..صورة ولا مليون لقطة توازيها فى مخيلتى وذكراى ..
الصورة من محافظة جنوب سيناء ..من مدينة طور سيناء بالتحديد ..العاصمة ..
النخل يطالع الماء مباشرة .. وكإن اخضرار سعفه وجريده إنما يأتى من ملوحة البحر نفسها ..بعض الملح أحيانا لا يضر ..بعض الملح أحيانا يعادل حلاوة الروح ..فترضى ..
هكذا كان المشهد دائما فى عموم محافظة جنوب سيناء ..أرض رملية نقية ..فى نقائها واصفرارها الطيب قداسة ..وسمائها طيبة ..حتى غيماتها وردية ..وشاطىء يرسم حدود بحر يتخطاه أحيانا فى غنج إلى خارج دقة التحديد فى طراوة وفى نعومة.. دون تعالى صارخ يطيح بالخط المكتحل من أثر العناق الزهرى ..النخل يرصع الساحل ..متناثر كما تناثرت الدرر بشكل عشوائى مذهل لافنى ..وإنما تعدى عبقرية الإبداع ..فهو ذوق إلهى ..كما ترى النجوم متلالئة ومرمية فوق مخمل السماء الأسود ليلا ..بريق ..وبريق يملأ الأرجاء فى منظر ساحر ..هكذا كان النخيل على الشاطى يتموج أزرق ..يتحول أخضر ..وكيف نعرف بالضبط إذا كان الأخضر والأزرق يتدرجان فى البر وفى البحر بأدب وعدالة ..وجنون أحياناً ..

على مقربة من النخيل كانت توجد بيوت ..أحد هذه البيوت كان سكن لروحى ..
لاشىء سوى ماء ورمل ونخيل ..خضر وأزرق وأصفر وكل الألوان بكل درجاتها ..ولما يينع البلح ويثمر النخيل من حلوه ألوان حمراء وصفراء وسمراء كنت أشعر بالكمال ..لاشىء ينتقصنى فى هذا العالم ..

تغيرت نعم ..ولكن الأثر خالد ..فى الحقيقة وفى نفسى ..

هى سيناء كما أصفها لكم هكذا ..كل سيناء الجنوبية هكذا ..قداسة وطهر وحلاوة ودعة ..

من سيذهب ليتروح هناك على مسئوليتى ..ويدعونى معه ..!!

*ندى*

----------


## اليمامة

ما حييت ..لن أنسى أبدا تجولاتى الذاهلة فى شوارع وطرقات وحوارى القاهرة الإسلامية القديمة ..تلك المنطقة التى يعيش فيها التاريخ ..يأكل ويشرب ويحيا..وينشر عبقه الخالد الأصيل ..

كنت كلما ذهبت للقاهرة العريقة أصمم على أن أزور تلك المنطقة تحديدا ..الجمالية ..لست أدرى لما هى بالذات ..وكلما حاولت أن أفهم أجد داخلى أحاسيس مختلطة تبرر هذا الحب ولكننى لا أستطيع سردها أو وصفها فهى عميقة عميقة متجذرة ..مشبعة بالحنين وبالتصوف وبالوجد..ربما هو طابع الآصالة ..ربما هى رائحة التاريخ..ربما هى عظمة مصر ..أو حضارة هذا البلد ..تلك الحضارة التى لم توصف فقط بمجرد كلمات ولكنها مثبتة بآثار حية خلدت..وربما لأن المنطقة مصريتها وإسلاميتها عالية ..والإبداع المنقوش هناك مذهل بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معان ..وروح السكينة والراحة فيها لا يضاهى ..والوجوه مصرية ..ياااه ..مصرية..مصرية جدا صميمة ..

ومن حسن حظى أننى كنت أعودها غالبا فى رمضان وفى وقفات العيد الصغير ..فكانت تبدو كالجوهرة المتلألئة فى جو الليل الساحر ..أناس طيبون فرحون ..أهازيج وابتهالات دينية وشعائر..عادات مصرية لم تنقطع من مأكولات وحركات وكلمات..بهجة ..هى قلب القاهرة الفاطمية ..جمالية العراقة ..الحى الزاخر بالآثار الإسلامية..والذي يشهد على تاريخ العديد من الملوك والأمراء بما تركوه من آثار تروي قصصهم حتى اليوم ..

عن الحي قال أديب الحارة المصرية وشيخ الروائيين الراحل نجيب محفوظ  "إن هذا الحي التاريخي حي الجمالية أو شياخة الجمالية ظل يأسرني داخله مدة طويلة من عمري، وحتى بعد أن سكنت خارجه، وحين استطعت أن أفك قيود أسره من حول عنقي لم يأت هذا ببساطة.. إنك تخرج منه لترجع إليه.. كأن هناك خيوطا غير مرئية تشدك إليه.. وحين تعود إليه تنسى نفسك فيه.. فهذا الحي هو مصر.. تفوح منه رائحة التاريخ لتملأ أنفك.. وتظل أنت تستنشقها من دون ملل".

وهذا بالفعل ما أردت التعبير عنه وبحذافيره أيها الأديب العظيم ..

ويضم حي الجمالية مسجدي الحسين والأزهر وخان الخليلي والغورية وغيرها من الأماكن الشهيرة إلا أن أهالي المكان وزواره لا يستخدمون اسم الجمالية كثيرا فكل أجزاء الحي شهيرة فى حد ذاتها .

وتعتبر الجمالية مجمع تراث القاهره حيث تضم الأزهر.. جامع الحاكم بأمر الله .. الجامع الأقمر وغيرها .. وفيه أسوار القاهره .. وبواباتها ،.. والمدارس الأيوبيه والمملوكيه .. وخان الخليلى .. والصاغه .. والنحاسين.

ويضم الحى 18 شياخه أهمها شياخة الجماليه وبرقوق وقايتباى والبندقدار والمنصوريه والدراسه والعطوف وقصر الشوق والخواص وباب الفتوح وخان الخليلى والخرنفش.

والجمالية التي تقع على 2.5 % من مساحة القاهره الحاليه، يحدها من الشرق جبل المقطم ، ومن الشمال حى الوايلى والظاهر ، ومن الغرب أحياء باب الشعريه والموسكى ، ومن الجنوب حى الدرب الأحمر.

تعالوا معى ..فى جولة للعدسة فى القاهرة الفاطمية ..القاهرة الإسلامية ..فى حى الجمالية ..



مدخل حارة بيت القاضي


مدخل حارة بيت القاضي وهي حارة متعرجة تصل ما بين شارعي بين القصرين وبيت القاضي أولها أمام حمام السلطان إينال والمدرسة الكاملية (مدرسة ومسجد السلطان الكامل) وآخرها يفضي إلى قسم الجمالية وبيت القاضي (بيت القاضي كان المكان الذي يجلس فيه القضاة ليحكموا بين الناس بالعدل وبعد إنشاء المحاكم تحول بيت القاضي إلى مسجد وفي الوقت الحالي تحول إلى أثر.




الجزء الأخير من شارع بين القصرين 

في أقصى يمين الصورة يظهر باب صغير وهو باب حمام السلطان إينال وخلفه تقع حارة المستوقد والذي كان يتم تسوية قَدَر الفول بها واستخدام نار التسوية في تسخين ماء الحمام. والباب الثاني من يمين الصورة هو باب مسجد ومدرسة السطان الكامل وتسمى المدرسة الكاملية وتبدو في يسار الصورة مآذن مسجد الناصر محمد بن قلاوون.. والمشهد بأكمله يقع في الجزء الأخير من شارع بين القصرين وقبيل منطقة الصاغة مباشرة ويقع باب الحمام أمام باب حارة بيت القاضي.




منظر جانبي لمسجد أغا السلحدار


منظر جانبي لمسجد أغا السلحدار وجانب من شارع بين القصرين وتبدو أنظمة الإضاءة الحديثة مساوية لمستوى الرصيف لكي يتمكن المشاة من السير عليه دون معاناة.




منظر عام لسبيل وكتاب عبد الرحمن كتخدا، 



منظر لواجهة سبيل وكتاب عبد الرحمن كتخدا، 

منظر لواجهة سبيل وكتاب عبد الرحمن كتخدا، وهو عبارة عن مجموعة مستقلة تحتوي على سبيل وكتـّاب، والمبنى يمثل طراز السبل ذات الشبابيك الثلاثة، ويتخذ شكلاً يمتزج فيه الطراز المملوكي والعثماني معاً.

والأمير عبد الرحمن كتخدا كان من الشخصيات الهامة في عصر علي بك الكبير، وقد عين كتخدا حاكما على مصر عام 1744م.



جدار مسجد الظاهر برقوق ومآذن مجموعة قلاوون 	

مشهد جانبي يظهر جدار مسجد الظاهر برقوق ومآذن مجموعة قلاوون (مسجد الناصر قلاوون وابنه الناصر محمد بن قلاوون).



باب مسجد الناصر محمد بن قلاوون، 

باب مسجد الناصر محمد بن قلاوون، وهو باب رخامي من الطراز القوطي كان لأحد كنائس عكا وعندما فتحها الأشرف خليل بن قلاوون سنة 1291م نُقل إلى القاهرة ووضع في هذا المسجد في عهد الملك العادل كتبغا عندما شرع في إنشائه.



منظر عام لسبيل محمد على 

منظر عام لسبيل محمد على وهو يقع أمام مسجد الناصر قلاوون وبجوار مدرسة النحاسين من جهة اليسار ومن جهة اليمين مدخل شارع بيت القاضي.




في الجانب الأيمن يظهر سبيل محمد على باشا وفي منتصف الصورة تظهر مئذنة ومسجد السلطان برقوق.



[مشهد عام لمجموعة قلاوون] 

مشهد عام لمجموعة قلاوون (السلطان قلاوون والناصر محمد بن قلاوون)، وتضم المجموعة عدة أبنية، تتكون من مدرسة تعليمية، وضريح للمنشئ، وبيرمستان (مستشفى). وبالمجموعة أيضا سبيل يرجع تاريخه إلى السلطان الناصر محمد بن قلاوون.





حائط مسجد السلطان برقوق 

مشهد يوضح حائط مسجد السلطان برقوق بالإضافة إلى قبة ومئذنة المسجد



مشهد لمئذنة وقبة مسجد الظاهر برقوق بشارع بين القصرين.

 

مشهد عام لشارع النحاسين ليلاً ويبدو في نهاية المشهد سبيل وكتاب عبد الرحمن كتخدا.



مشهد لممر حجري بحارة درب قِرمز.

...

انتهت جولة عدستنا فى الجمالية ..أتمنى أن تعجبكم ..ومازالت هناك لقطات لم تعرض بعد ..سأعود حتما لها ..وشالله يا سيدنا الحسين ..

----------


## اليمامة

أهلا بكم أبناء مصر الكرام ..معى فى هذه الجولة السياحية فى شمال سيناء ..



هذه البقعة الجميلة من أرض مصر 
معكم هنا بثقة ..حيث سيناء الجميلة التى أعتبرها موطنى ..أعرف كل شبر منها سواء كان الجنوب أو الشمال 
فقد قضيت أياما من عمرى فوق هذه الأرض الطاهرة
يكفى أن أتذكر هذه الأيام حتى أشعر بالسلام وكأننى فى جو قدسى ..
هيا بنا نذهب إلى محافظة شمال سيناء ..

تقع في الشمال الشرقي لجمهورية مصر العربية ويحدها شمالاً البحر المتوسط بطول 220 كم، جنوباً محافظة جنوب سيناء، غرباً محافظات بورسعيد والإسماعيلية والسويس، وشرقاً الحدود الدولية مع فلسطين المحتلة.

ولسيناء أهمية استراتيجية كبرى خاصة شمال سيناء حيث تمثل الحصن الشرقي لمصر وهى المعبر الذي عبرت منه الغزوات التي استهدفت مصر سواء في التاريخ القديم أو الحديث.

و تعتبر شمال سيناء مخزناً هائلاً للثروات المعدنية حيث يتوافر فيها الرخام ورمل السيلكون والحجر الجيري والطفلة والجبس والرمال الصفراء والدولوميت، كما تعد المحافظة من المقومات الرئيسية للسياحة وتضم المحافظة عدد من المحميات الطبيعية النادرة أهمها محمية الزرانيق والتي تعتبر أكبر محمية في الشرق الأوسط للطيور النادرة.

يبدو الطريق على طول الخط هكذا ..فى رحلة السفر داخل المحافظة ..هكذا يكون المنظر والمشهد على الجانبين..أرض غير ممهدة ..تلال من الرمال الناعمة ..ونخيل ..وجو طبيعى ربانى ولا أروع 



سنستمر فى السير يطالعنا غالبا نفس هذا المشهد الرملى حتى ندخل من هنا ..من المدخل الرسمى لمدينة العريش..عاصمة شمال سيناء 





تتمتع محافظة شمال سيناء بموقع استراتيجي متميز سواء على المستوى الإقليمي أو القومي وهي تمثل منطقة ربط بين الشرق والغرب خاصة في إطار التعاون الإقليمي الشرق أوسطي المرتقب في ظل التغيرات الإقليمية والدولية المتلاحقة حيث تمثل الحصن الشرقى لمصر وهو المعبر الذى عبرت منه معظم الغزوات التى استهدفت مصر سواء فى التاريخ القديم أو الحديث..




تقع محافظة شمال سيناء فى الشمال الشرقى لجمهورية مصر العربية بين خطى طول 32،34 شرقاًوخطى عرض 29، 31 شمالاً ، ويحدها شمالاً البحر المتوسط بطول 220 كم ، أما جنوباً فخط يمتد من جنوب ممر متلا حتى رأس النقب ويحدها من الشرق الحد السياسى لمصر مع فلسطين المحتلة أما غرباً فيمثل خط ممتد من ممر متلا جنوباً حتى بالوظة شمالاً ..



إنضمت سيناء الى الإدارة المحلية لأول مرة بالقرار الجمهورى رقم 811 لسنة 1974 كما صدر القرار الجمهورى رقم 84 لسنة 1979 بتقسيم شبه جزيرة سيناء الى محافظتى شمال وجنوب سيناء ،حيث تضم شمال سيناء
6 مراكز إدارية هى العريش - رفح - الشيخ زويد - بئر العبد - الحسنة - نخل ويدخل فى نظامها 82 قرية و 458 تابع




يبلغ إجمالي المساحة المنزرعة في المحافظة ( 136397 ) ألف فدان ومن أهم الزراعات في المحافظة الخوخ والزيتون واللوز والكنتالوب



ويقع على امتداد البحر المتوسط شواطئ رفح و الشيخ زويد و المساعيد و الميدان و رمانة/بالوظة.
ويشتهر بإسم " شاطئ النخيل" نظراً لوجود غابات أشجار النخيل على إمتداد الشاطئ حيث يصل طول شاطئ العريش إلى نحو 10كم ويتميز هذا بوجود الكورنيش الذى تتوافر فيه جميع الخدمات السياحية











المعالم الاثرية في محافظة شمال سيناء
منطقة أثار بيلوزيوم ( الفرما ) - تل المخزن - تل الشهداء - تل المحمديات - تل الكرامة - تل قصراوية - تل الدراويش - تل المضبعة - تل الفلوسيات - تل السويدات - تل لحفن - تل الخروبة- تل زعيزع ( قبر عمير ) - تل الكوثر - تل الست - تل لحيمر - تل ابو شنار - تل رفح - تل العصاليج
تل الخوينات - تل مزار - تل القلس - قلعة العريش - قلعة نخل - لوحة نقش الغوري - قلعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــة الطينة - قلعة أم مفرج - قاطية




محمية الزرانيق


شاطىء العريش كما عرفته..نظيفا جدا

مدينة العريش نفسها بها العديد من الأحياء الجديدة كالريسة والسلام والجيش والمساعيد. وهناك تخطيط جديد متكامل للمدينة. وبالعريش مطار مدنى وميناء بحرى وحديقة للحيوان ومتحف للتراث.. إلى جانب توافر المرافق المتطورة..






أما أبرز ما تشتهر به فهو شاطئها الجميل على البحر المتوسط والذى تنتشر عليه القرى السياحية..ويعرف بصفوف النخيل الكثيفة والتى تميزه عن أى شاطىء رملى آخر على ساحل البحر المتوسط.



مدخل شاطىء الريسة



أرجو أن تكونوا قد استمتعم معى فى هذه الجولة المحدودة على أرض مصر ...

تحياتى 

 ::

----------


## اليمامة

*

لطالما توقفت هنا كثيرا ..
لطالما صحبنى المكان
وصاحبته ..
لطالما وشوشنى البحر ووشوشته ..
لطالما ترقبته من بعيد 
ومن قريب 
وبين الفينة والأخرى خطوت ناحيته
خطوة المحب فى إتجاه الحبيب 
خطوة الأم تراقب عن كثب طفلها 
نعم كنت أشعر بمثل هكذا إحساس فى سيناء 
فوق أرضها 
وكأننى النبتة لا أنتمى سوى لأرضها
ولا تستوقفنى سوى مشاهدها وذكرياتها
اعذرونى ان كنت ألح عليكم كثيرا فى سيرة سيناء 
ان كنت أغرقكم فى بحرها
وأغطيكم بصفاء سمائها
وأسافر بكم فى أجوائها 
ولكنها الطفلة الصغيرة 
بذات النشيد تعود ..
ليس لمراتع الطفولة العابرة 
كذكرى عادية راحلة ..
ولكن لسيناء ..
سيناء..
وهذا وحده يستحق العودة بكل ثقة 
وإعزاز ..وتكرار ..
دون ملل
هذه اللقطة من شمال سيناء 
فى مدينة العريش 
على البحر 
وكما ترون هى برجولة ساحرة تمتد حتى مسافة آمنة ووادعة فى الأزرق
مسافة تقربك من نفسك
ومن انتماءك 
ومن ذكرياتك 

...*

----------


## اليمامة

مرحبا بكم أبناء مصر فى حديث الصور وحنينها ..
كل عام وأنتم بخير ..هل علينا الصيف بكل قوة وبالتأكيد فى هذه الأجواء ..أجواء القيظ ..نتمنى لو أن نذهب لمصايف مصر الجميلة نرطب جلودنا بمياة البحر المنعشة ونتمتع باتساع الأزرق على مرمى البصر مع النسمات البحرية الرائقة التى تداعبنا وتبهجنا ..

الحقيقة أننى قلت لنفسى ولمِا لا ..لما لا نذهب سويا فى رحلات صيفية إلى محافظات مصر الساحلية الجميلة لنتمتع بجمال الصور والأماكن ..وخاصة أن فى مصر أماكن رائعة جدا للتصييف والتنزه وكسر حرارة الجو وتغيير روتين الحياة اليومى ..يسعدنى جدا وبحفاوة أن أصطحبكم فى رحلات متنوعة لأماكن صيفية جميلة فى مصر وستكون طبعا أماكن قد قمت بزيارتها من قبل ولذا فإننى أعرفها جيدا وسيكون حكيى عنها نابع من أعماق الوجدان وأقاصى الذاكرة التى لم تفقد صورها مع هذه الأماكن بعد ..

أدعو الله عز وجل أن تلاقى تلك الجولات السياحية بعيون الكاميرا رضاكم وأن تسعفنى الذاكرة للحكى الوجدانى ..

تحياتى 

 ::

----------


## اليمامة

طالما قررنا التصييف ..فلا مناص من أن نبدأ بها ..
أجمل الأماكن على الإطلاق وأحلى الذكريات فى رأيى الشخصى ..
من لم يزرها ولم يتمتع بجمال جوها وبحرها وأجوائها الشديدة الخصوصية لم يتنزه فعلا ..
حتى زحامها ..ممتع ومثير 
وبالرغم من أننى قد تحدثت عنها كثيرا فى هذا الموضوع إلا أننى لا أمل الحديث عنها أبدا ..
فهى تستحق ..تستحق لروعتها وجمالها ..
تستحق لأننى قضيت فيها أياما سعيدة من أغلى الأيام ..
واستمتعت بفسحتها أيما متعة ..
تستحق لأنها فريدة ومصرية ..
بالتأكيد عرفتموها ..بكل تأكيد ..
وبكل تأكيد أيضا هى الأسكندرية ..
الأسكندرية ماريا 
الأسكندرية عروس البحر الأبيض المتوسط
الأسكندرية الثغر الباسم 
قالوا عنها اعتزازا بها ..وتقديرا لمكانتها ومحبة لأجوائها : 


*الاسكندر الاكبر*

هنا سأبنى مدينتى التى طالما حلمت بها 

*( دينوكراتيس )* 

شمس العالم بروعة عمارتها وشخصية أهلها و آثارها 

*( عمر بن عبد العزيز )*

الطيبة 

*( الأديب العالمى أميل لودفيج )*

الإسكندرية ملكة البحر المتوسط

*( لورانس داريل )*

الثغر الباسم 
*
( لورانس داريل )*

البحر المتوسط بحر صغير للغاية – 
إن عظمته وامتداد تاريخه يجعلنا نتخيله أكبر مما هو عليه الآن – 
إلا أن الإسكندرية لا يقل واقعها عما يمكن تخيله عنها

*( أحمد شوقى أمير الشعراء )*

إسكندرية يا عروس الماء وخميلة الحكماء و الشعراء

نشأت بشاطئك الفنون جميلة وترعرعت بسمائك الزهراء 

*( أحمد شوقى أمير الشعراء )*

شاطىء مثل رقعة الخلد حسناً وأديم الشباب طيبا وبشرا 

*( نجيب محفوظ )
*
نبع الحرية و السحر فى الصبحية و الغموض فى العشية 

*( أ.د عمر الجارم )*

تيهى على كل العواصم وافخرى وصلى الجديد بما مضى من أعصرِ

وابدى كأروع ما تراءت ناهد فى أوج نضرتها كأن لم تكبرِ



" عروس البحر المتوسط " 


*
أهلا بكم معى فى الأسكندرية ..*

----------


## اليمامة

*



هنا
سأبنى مدينتى
التى حلمت بها

إكتسح القائد المقدونى ..الشاب النابغة
المنتصرعلى طول الخط
إكتسح الفرس و تقدم إلى مصر
عام 332 ق.م

ولكي يؤكد أنه جاء إلى مصر
صديقاً وحليفاً وليس غازياً
إتجه لزيارة معبد الإله آمون
آله مصر الأعظم في ذلك الوقت
فذهب إلى المعبد في واحة سيوه
حيث أجرى الكهنة طقوس التبنى ليصبح
أبناً لآمون

ثم نالت إعجابه قرية صغيرة
راقودة
و كان يقيم فيها نفرمن صيادين
فراودته فكرة بناء
التى تحققت و تم إنشاؤها وتصميمها
تحت رعاية و تخطيط المهندس الفنان
دينوقراطيس
حيث وضع حجر الأساس لها
في عام 331 ق.م
و قام بتشييدها على نمط المدن اليونانية
ونسقها بحيث تتعامد الشوارع الأفقية
على الشوارع الرأسية
إضافة إلى بناء شارعين رئيسيين
أحدهما عامودي على الآخر
وواحد منهما هومعروف الآن بشارع
"النبي دانيال"
شــارع سوما في العهد الإغريقي

شهدت الإسكندرية
عملية بناء وتطويركبيربعدالإسكندر
وطوال فترة حكم البطالمة
حيث تم وصل المنطقة المائية
ما بين المدينة و الجزيرة المقابلة
التى سميت لاحقا
فاروس

نسبة لمنارةالإسكندرية
التى أنشئت على الجانب الشرقى من الجزيرة

عام 280 فى عصر بطليموس الثانى

و بناها المهندس المعمارى

سوسترانوس
و كانت المبنى الأعلى فى ذلك العصر
و مصنفة من بين عجائب الدنيا السبعة
إلا أن زلزالا قويا
فى عهد السلطان الناصر بن قلاوون
عام 1303
دمّرالمنارة فصارت أثرا بعد عين .






وقد بدا هذاالردم القديم
كخط طويل ضيق اتسع بمرور الزمن
ليكّون تلك الأرض
المعروفة الآن منطقة " المنشية "

إذن.. أنشئت الإسكندرية ..
لتصل ما بين مصر و اليونان..
و ما بين حياة الإسكندر و رحيله
وصولا للهيمنة الرومانية
سرعان ما اكتسبت الإسكندرية شهرتها

و موقعها القيادى فى البحر الأبيض المتوسط

كعاصمةعلمية و أدبية وسياسية و تجاريةأيضا




ثم فى عهد البطالمة ...خلفاء الإسكندرالأكبر
تحديدا فى عصر بطليموس الثانى
والذي كان شغوفاً بالعلم والمعرفة
انتعشت المدينة
فأقام مكتبة الإسكندرية الشهيرةالقديمة
التىكانت صرحا كبيراو مركزا
للثقافة والمعارف الإنسانيةالموجهة للبشرية
دون أىتمييز
لجنس أو عقيدة أو سياسة
منارة العلم تلك
التى حوت من كنوز الثقافة و المعرفة
ما لا يعوض أو يقدر بأثمان




لم يقدر لهاالبقاء
إحترقت
إبّان حصار يوليوس قصرللمدينة
و تحول محتواها الثمين
لرماد !*

----------


## اليمامة

*محطة الرمل*




محطة الرمل هى أول ما خطته قدماى فى الأسكندرية ..
بمجرد أن خطوت خارج القطار حتى وجدت نفسى فى محطة الرمل 
وشعرت بالدهشة والفرحة حينما طالعنى من وراء زجاج المحطة تاكسى الأسكندرية الشهير باللونين الأصفر والأسود ..
وشممت عطر هواء الأسكندرية ولامستنى خصوصيتها ..
منذ أول وهلة شعرت أننى فيها ..فى تلك البلد الساحرة ..
وبالتأكيد كل من يذهب إليها يشعر بذات الشعور الدهش لأول مرة 
إذ يداهمه ذاك الإحساس الفريد بإختلافها وتنوعها عن باقى محافظات مصر ..
وهنا..فى ساحة محطة الرمل
يتواعد أهل الإسكندرية و الزوار ...
حيث مكتب البريد و الإتصالات
و تجمع كبير لباعة الجرائد العربية و الأجنبية
و الكتب المختلفة ...
و بائع الفشار الشهير
جوجو..
و كذلك باعة المثلجات و الآيس كريم .
و بعض باعة حلى الزينة
الرخيصة الملونة
و اللعب البلاستيكية للصغار .
و حيث كان
عم طلبة
العجوز النافذ الصبر
يحتكر بيع المجلات الفنية المصورة القديمة
و يتمسك بسعر البيع ..فى حين تراجعه بنات الجامعة ..
أكثر فئة متعلقة بهذه النوعية من المجلات
و تنتهى القصة..و طول الجدال بمراضاته ..
و بابتسامة على وجهه المتغضن

من أجمل الصدف
أثناء تجوالي على النت
عثورى
على الركن الخاص بعم طلبة
هنا ...




على يمين الصورة ...
المكان ..هو ..هو ..
وربما تكون مركبة الترام ..
هى نفسها..
التى صعدت اليها مرارا و تكرارا
محمّلة بالكتب القديمة
والمجلات المصورة

لكن
رحل عم طلبة ..
رحمة الله عليه


و بقى المكان
تهب عليه أصداء الذكريات
وما مّر و ما كان !

المدينة الحلم

تزخر بالضواحى والمناطق السياحية
و المتاحف والأسواق
لكننى آثرت القيام أولا برحلة جميلة
لها فى نفسى موقعها..
و ذكرياتها التى لا تمحوها السنين

رحلة الترام
يعرفها أهل الإسكندرية..

و عشاق ركوب
"الترام رايح جاي ."
من محطة الرمل
صعودا..
عبر محطات الترام إلى... الرمل



و لربما سميت مناطق الرمل
بهذا الإسم الذى التصق بها
لكون الترام قديما
ما أن يتجاوز بداية الخط بمحطات قليلة
حتى لكأنه غادر العمران
إلى صمت التلال ..
و كثبان الرمال البيضاء ..
حيث قصور فخيمة
متناثرة مرآها يسر العيون .






في الجانب الأيسر
الترام الأزرق الذاهب للرمل
فى الجانب الايمن
الترام الأصفر
فى الإتجاه العكسى
نحو المنشية و رأس التين
و الأنفوشى و بحرى

----------


## اليمامة

*و الآن ..

و قد أصبحت عزيزى الزائر للإسكندرية
داخل مركبة الترام
و بينما أنت تلتهم حبات الفشارالمملح الشهى
تبدأ نزهتنا الممتعة
كما يعتبرها أهل الإسكندرية الأصلاء
وليس مجرد وسيلة
مواصلات
ستشاهد
فى أولى لحظات الرحلة الجميلة
محال معروفة أشهرها
مطعم كنتاكى
سابقا
كافيتريا على كيفك




الحلبى للحلويات الشرقية
بارتافرنا
و الذى تحول لمطعم
و كذلك سينما فريال





وعلى إمتداد السورمن جانبى المحطة
ستخطف نظرك فى بداية رحلتك
مبان قديمة ذات
طراز معمارى خاص بالإسكندرية
و لا يوجد له شبيه .
إلى جانب سكان هذه العمارات الجميلة
يتجمع فيها أيضا أكبر عدد من الاطباء
المشهورين فى كل التخصصات






و يتحرك الترام ...
فيطالعك بعد أمتارقليلة
ناحية اليسار
جامع القائد إبراهيم الشهير 
وأظنكم تذكرونه جيدا بعدما ذاع صيته مؤخرا 
مع ثورة مصر التى انطلقت كذلك بكل قوة 
من الأسكندرية 






وهو ليس بعيدا عن محيط المسجد
فى إتجاه البحر
تقع حديقة الخالدين
و القنصلية الإيطالية
الظاهرة يسارا

و يستكمل الترام سيره
مارا بمحطتى سوتير والأزاريطة
حيث على اليسارأيضا
فى مواجهة منطقة
السلسلة 




تقع
مكتبة الإسكندرية الجديدة
ولى فيها صور وحكايات 
مكان رائع حقا ومستحدث جدا 





أنشئت عام 2002
و تعد وبكل المقاييس
تحفة معمارية عصرية فريدة
تعيد مجد المكتبة القديمة
كواجهة حضارية ...و نافذة إتصال

تطل من خلالها مصر ..على العالم.



و فى حدود نفس المكان ..
فى محطة الجامعة ..
يوجد تجمع لأغلب كليات
جامعةالإسكندرية .

*

----------


## اليمامة

*


و نواصل رحلتنا ..الهوينا ..
محطة ..بعد محطة ..
فتتوالى أيضا معالم مميزة
وقصورفخمة
على جانبى الطريق تثير الإعجاب و الدهشة
و إن كان معظمها ..قد قامت مكانه وللأسف
عمارات أسمنتية هائلة ..

فى الشاطبى أيضا ..يمينا
توجدالمدرسة العريقة
الليسيه فرانسيه
أو كما أصبح إسمها
ليسيه الحرية .



أما يسارا فيقابلك مبنى
كلية سان مارك




مؤسسة تعليمية عريقة
تعتمد أيضا اللغة الفرنسية لغة رئيسية
و يلتحق بها الفتيان دونا عن الفتيات

من معالم محطة
كامب شيزار
سوق شيديا..
للخضر والمستلزمات الغذائية .
سوق يتأرجح
بين كونه شعبيا ..أو متأنقا على نحو ما
نسبة لسكانه وطبيعتهم
فى الإبراهيمية ..
يمينا
تقع سينما
لاجيتيه
فى شارع شهير بذات الإسم..
و كانت تعرض قديما فى نفس الحفلة
أكثر من فيلم أجنبى على التوالى
و تذيع خلال عروضها
منتخبات موسيقية يونانية ..لا تنسى !
و كم كان يضج الشارع بالمحال و المارة..
و الإزدحام
خاصة أمام محل
جاربيس 





للآيس كريم المثلج الشهى
لصاحبه اليونانى ذائع الصيت !
تغير الحال ..وغاب الخواجة اليونانى ..
لكن الزحام اليوم أيضا كما هو ..بل على أشده ...
و لكن ..أمام محل
صابر
أشهر من يقدم طبق الأرز باللبن .
و من عربة صغيرة خشبية
ذاع صيته
و صارت فروع صابر لا تعد ولا تحصى ..
فهى تقريبا فى كل مكان !
أما فى محطة
سبورتنج الكبرى
و الذى أصبح اسمها
محطة الرياضة
تشاهد على يمينك
مدخل نادى سبورتنج الشهير العتيد
من شباب و بنات وأسر و صغار ...
من الترام ..صوب النادى
حاملين الحقائب الرياضية ...
فى حبور و صخب واسبتشار !
و تتوالى المحطات ..
نذكرها ..من منطلق حنين دفين ..
لأيام الصبا و الشباب ..
للوجوه الطيبة ..تقابلها
فى ذات الترام لمرّات
فتكون ألفة ..و صداقة
بالإيماءة و الإبتسام
بدون كلام !
حنين لأجواء ترام الرمل .
و صخب شباب الجامعة ..
و شقاوة الصبيان و تأنق البنات
لصوت الكمسارى- و كان زمان باسما ..
يمر بين المقاعد فى ود ..
و كأنه صديق
منبها على كل محطة باسمها ..
مذكرا من سرح ..أو نام ..
أو ربما غريبا قد أوصاه !
متغاضيا بسماحة
عن تذاكر الأطفال



أما التذكرة ..فقد كانت بقرشين ..
فقط قرشين !


نتذكر محطات ترام الرمل
و إن كان بفعل الزمن
قدضاع من الذاكرة ترتيبها
وتغيرت رسميا بعض الأسماء .
توقفنا فى..

الإبراهيمية
من بعدها لابد أن نذكر
كليوباترا
و سوقها الشعبى الشهير
زنانيرى .




و لا تغيب عن الذاكرة
محطات و مناطق
سيدى جابر –
مصطفى كامل –رشدى – الهداية-سابا باشا
السرايا –سابا باشا-
- جليم -زيزينيا-
- مظلوم-


الفنون الجميلة



قصرالصفا
الوزارة



*

----------


## اليمامة

*باكوس..الحى الشعبى العريق ..*
*




يقع حى باكوس فى شرق الإسكندرية
و هو من الأحياء الشعبية العريقة الشهيرة
كانت تسكنه قديما الجاليات الأرمينية و اليونانية
إلى أن هجرته لعوامل عدة ..
فزاد التقدم العمرانى فى المنطقة
و إختفت القصور
لتحل محلها البنيات العالية متعددة الطوابق
و بالتالى إنجذب اليها الكثير من المصريين
يشتهر الحى
بالمنزل الذى شهد مولد الرئيس جمال عبد الناصرعام 1918
و الذى تحول لمتحف يحمل إسمه 




و كذلك بمبنى الإذاعة السكندرية
و كانت إلى جانب كونها أول إذاعة إقليمية
فقد كانت ايضا اول إذاعة تنتج برامج و تمثيليات
و يشتهر الحى أيضا
بسوق شعبى كبير يعمل ليلا و نهارا
أما عن التسمية
فربما يرجع اسم
باكوس
لأحد سكانه من أصحاب القصور قديما
و قد يرجع إسم
أبوشبانة
لصاحبه الذى اشترى أرضا من صاحبها الأجنبى
و تعددت نشاطاته و ممتلكاته
و الله أعلم .



و نواصل نزهة المحطات المتتالية
و فرحة رؤية البحر على فترات
ناحية اليسار كلما ظهر
ما بين الشوارع و البيوت ..
فلمنج -صفر -شدس- جناكليس-
-زيزينيا-
-سان إستفانو -ثروت - لوران-
فيكتوريا – سيدى بشر ...
و كلما تقدم الترام في طريقه
ترك خلفه ..أسواقا و زحاما..و جلبة ..




تتلاشى.. شيئا ..فشئيا
ليحل محلها سكون ..و هدوء
و إستغراق فيما يشبه الغفوة ..
أو الحلم ..
على إيقاع المركبة ...
تتهادى برفق..
و تبدأ تتوالى علي جانبي الطريق
قصورقديمة مدهشة
كأنها
صفحات من كتب الخيال والأساطير
وتهوّم رؤى.. وخيالات ..
لعالم سحرى
خارج المألوف والزمن
حلم جميل ..
تتمنى لو لا ينتهى ...
قصور ..بديعة ..مدهشة
تسحرك..
تذهلك ...
بكثافة الأشجار.. فى مداخلها



همسها ..الغموض و السحر ..
تعانق ورودها الملونة الزاهية
الأسوار و صمت الشرفات..
ورود ..كلما ضاق الطريق
تكاد تلمس أوراقها الندية .. اليد
زهور ..
قريبة كل القرب من مجلسك
نهداتها عطور ..
مع النسيم تميل .
تملأ أرجاء الترام
بنفحات معطرة من
ياسمين بلدى
و ورد ..و فل ..
حتى الأحجار.. تدهشك بالألوان
و المعمار ...والرسم !




إنهاخصوصية الرمل ..و سكانه ....
و ثمة إشراق خاص يضئ المكان .
و تتشبع الأجواء باليود و ملوحة البحر
حتى نهايةالخط
سيدى بشر !
عندما يقترب البحر ..كل القرب
فتتملىّ منه العيون.. بزرقته و أمواجه ..
و كأنه الفرح و البشارة و الوعد .



*

----------


## اليمامة

إيه رأي اسكندرانية المنتدى  نعزموهم 

على

غدوة سمك طازة من الحلقة فى الأنفوشى

إتفضلوا

و نعشوكوا كمان ( سدق و جبنة تركي )

و نشربوا كبايتين ( شىّ )

و ( نقيدوا النور) بوجودكوا معانا

فى أحسن مكان فى إسكندرية

و ناخدوا (الشكيتة )من على (الرشاّقة )

و نتمشوا على المينا ؟

ياترى هاتقبلوا عزومتى يا اسكندرانيه ؟؟

----------


## اليمامة

*

ردَّد الأشواقَ عني
واسقني من كلِّ فنِّ
في هوى الإسكندرية
طافت الأشواقُ والليل حنين
فامضِ يا ملاح من خلف السنين
واشهد التاريخ وضَّاح الجبين
ومنارا ساطعا للعالمين
من سنا الإسكندرية

ترى ..أنختصر
ونسميها الإسكندرية .. موطن الذكريات ؟
فكل ما فيها يستدعى حنينا..حارقا ..مؤلما ..مبهجا..
لزمن مضى
وروح العالم القديم
تتجلى دوما
فى بحرها ..شمسها ..شوارعها ..
حوانيتها ..قصورها ..حدائقها
آثارها.. مساجدها .. كنائسها..
مراكب الصيادين..ونخيل رصيف الميناء
و نكهة الشاى و مذاق الجاتوه فى ديليس
و عظمة الفن فى مرسم سيف و ادهم وانلى
و قوة و عنف الحب و الإشتاق للبحر..
و ألم البعاد و رائحة اليود
فى أشعار
كفافيس
مجد عريق ..وحاضر يواكب الحياة و الزمن
نسائم نستروحها هنا و هناك ..
و معالم تحتفظ على مر السنين
ببريق من ماض لا تخبو أنواره .

من محطة مصر..هذه المرة نبدأ
مبنى المحطة





حيث يصل المسافر
حاملا حقائب الشوق للإسكندرية
و لمن يستهويه السفر إليها بالقطار
قادما من القاهرة
عليه أن يستقل
القطار السريع
التوربينى
ينطلق 8 صباحا
يصل الإسكندرية فى العاشرة و الربع




زائر الإسكندرية الكريم
خلفك الآن محطة مصر
و أنت فى قلب شارع النبى دانيال
أقرب الشوارع للمحطة 




و إذا ما سلكت الشارع حتى نهايته
فأنت إذن فى شارع سعد زغول
و قريب من محطة الرمل .


شارع النبى دانيال
أقدم شوارع المدينة
و يعود تاريخه إلى نشأة المدينة ذاتها .
سمى قديما بإسم السوما
أى المقبرة الملكية
و كان يضم العديد
من المعابد الرومانية و اليهودية

و من معالمه
جامع سيدى عبد الرزاق الوفائى
كما يشتهر بجامع النبى دانيال



معبد يهود مصر 



والمركز الثقافى الفرنسى




كما يمثل الشارع يمثل فرعا مصغرا
مماثلا لسور الأزبكية فى القاهرة



حيث تعرض على الرصيف مختلف الكتب
من عيون الأدب العربى
و المترجم و شتى القواميس
و المجلات القديمة النادرة و الصحف
وصولا لكتب تعليم الكمبيوتر و برامجه
بأسعار زهيدة فى متناول الجميع




حفائر كوم الدكة



المسرح الرومانى



مدرجات رخامية بيضاء
تتسع ل800 مشاهد
اكتشف المبنى اثناء ازالة التراب
للبحث عن مقبرة الاسكندرالأكبر
بواسطة البعثة البولندية فى عام 1960.
أطلق عليه الأثريون اسم المسرح الرومانى
عند اكتشاف الدرجات الرخامية
واصلت البعثة البولندية بحثها
بالاشتراك مع جامعة الأسكندرية
إلى أن تم اكتشاف
بعض قاعات للدراسة بجوار هذا المدرج
مما غير الاتجاه القائل بأن
المدرج الرومانى هومسرح
فهذا المدرج من الممكن
انه كان يستخدم
كقاعة محاضرات كبيرة للطلاب
وفى الاحتفالات كان يتم استخدامه كمسرح

هذا وقد تم العثور حديثا بكوم الدكة
على حى سكنى متكامل
يرجع الى العصر البطلمى
و يضم منازل وورش
و صهريج و مدرسة بيزنطية
كما تم اكتشاف
فيلا الطيور



التى ترجع للعصر الرومانى
القرن الأول الرومانى
مزينة بمجموعة من الطيور
و أخرى لحمل صغير
و لذا سميت بفيلا الطيور

كلوب محمد على سابقا
حاليا
مركز الإسكندرية للإبداع .




فى إطار التحديث الذى قام به
محمد على فى الإسكندرية
بنى كلوب محمد على فى تقاطع
شارع شريف باشا (حاليا صلاح سالم)
و تم تصميمه على الطراز الإيطالى



و تأثيثه على النمط الفرنسى
فى العام1962
تحول إلى
قصر ثقافة الحرية
حتى العام 2001
أفتتح فى إحتفالية ضخمة
كمركز للإبداع
تابعا لصندوق التنمية الثقافية
ليقدم رسالة ثقافية متكاملة
من خلال التعاون
مع مراكزالثقافة الأجنبية
من خلال التعاون
مع مراكزالثقافة الأجنبية
دعما لتبادل ثقافى و فنى .

حدائق الشلالات



قرب باب شرق
تشغل مساحة 8 أفدنة
و تتميز بالإرتفاعات المختلفة
و بحيرات و شلالات مائية صناعية

تمثال الإسكندر الأكبر



بجوار قسم باب شرق
و قريبا من الشلالات

و فى الجوار ..
فى شارع السلطان حسين
مدرسة ..المنار
وكانت قديما
من أعرق مدارس المدينة
و اسمها
سكوتش سكوول



يارب ..وافرجها ع المبلى و عالمحووج
وكون سندنا و مددنا ف السنين العوج
واكتب لنا نعودلها والحب بينا يسود
ويعود قمرها يلالى فى الليالى السود
ونحق حق الله فيها..ونعدل المعووج
دى اسكندرية عروسة البحر..ست الموج.

*شعر د.لطفى عبد الوهاب
سيد حجاب

----------


## اليمامة

*ستاد الإسكندرية
البوابة 



الإستاد





كافيه النخبة الشهير
إيليت
ملاصق لسينما مترو 




إيليت
من الرصيف المقابل



تظهر سينما مترو فى الصورة 

chez gabi




أتينيوس
فى محطة الرمل 




تراك يا موج تذكر الأيام الخوالى؟
و هل تعاودك أصداء
الرقص و الغناء
بين جنبات المكان
يومى السبت و الأحد
من كل أسبوع؟



لا يزال أتينيوس
يحتفظ برونقه
و جماله القديم



متميزا
بأرقى أنواع الشيكولاتة .


فى محطة الرمل
غدوة شهية ..و خفيفة على الجيب
عند
فول محمد أحمد
بنيامين سابقا .



ميدان سعد زغلول




لقطة عبقرية رائعة للميدان
يمينا فندق متروبول
من الناحية الخلفية
أما واجهته
فتطل على شارع سعد زغلول
و يبدو أسفله محل
تريانون الشهير
وتقابله ساحة محطة الرمل
و يبدو فى الصورة أيضا
أكبر فروع محلات عمر أفندى

فندق سيسيل 



فندق فخم
تأسس عام 1929..
تأمم فى أواخر الخمسينات ..
خاضت عائلة ميتزجر الكندية
صاحبةالفندق
مفاوضات شاقة مع الدولةالمصرية
حتى عاد حقهم و استلموه مؤخرا ..
و باعوه على الفور
للشركة القابضة المصرية للسياحة
التابعة للدولة .
يذكر أن الحفيدة باتريسيا
التىتسلمت الفندق
كانت قد احتفلت عام 1956
بخطوبتها فى صالوناته الفاخرة .
و مما يذكر أيضا أن
ونستون تشرشل أقام فيه
و كذلك لورانس داريل
و رجل المافيا الشهير آل كابونى !

سينما ستراند
فى شارع صفية زغلول




فى السبعينيات عرض على شاشتها
الفيلم الهندى الشهير
سانجام
الذى إستمر يعرض لشهور طويلة



فيلم رومانسى شهير
أبكى وأوجع قلوب الناس 





ومما يذكر ..ان الجمهور المنتظر الدخول
كان يستغرب بكاء الخارجين وشدة تأثرهم
ثم لا يلبث أن يغادر القاعة
تسبقه دموعه باكيا فى حرقة !


حان وقت مغادرة وسط البلد ..
و التوجه عكسيا بالترام الأصفر


ترام المدينة ..
فى إتجاه بحرى ..
وأولى المحطات ..
المنشية ...
مع نصب الجندى المجهول 
و من هنا ..
تبدأ جولة رائعة لا مثيل لها
فى الأنفوشى
مع نسيم بحرى
و مراكب الصيادين




*

----------


## اليمامة

*


يا إسكندرانى.. يا بستانى فى جناين الريح


ياقانى جواك سما..وشمس..وغنا تباريح


أحلى ما فيك يا وله.. انك جدع وصريح


وطيب القلب ..تضحك..حتى وانت جريح


وان عاندك الموج..تداديه انت وتصالح


دى اسكندرية عروسة بحرها المالح*

----------


## اليمامة

*


ياسكندرية ياللى زاينة البحر الابيض
يا نورعنيه عالشباب وعليكي يعوض
كتمت نارى من نهار البين في ضلوعى
رأيت موانى عن يمينك وعن شمالك
ما شفت تانى فيه أثر من بعض جمالك !*

----------


## اليمامة

هو ميدان شهير فى الإسكندرية
أراده محمد على رمزا لتعدد الجنسيات .
وواجهة للقادمين من البحر ..
و قلبا حيويا تجاريا للإسكندرية.
فكان له ما أراد ...
إذ أنشأ إبان فترة حكمه فى هذه المنطقة
العديد من الفنادق و المطاعم
و المستشفيات و الكنائس و المقاهى .
و زاد عدد القنصليات فى عهده عن عشر



قنصل بلجيكا فى الإسكندرية
إتيين زيزينيا


أصبح الميدان بالفعل مركزا هو الأهم تجاريا والأكبر
فى حركة العمران للأحياء الأخرى ..و كذلك فى تصدير
المتغيرات الإجتماعية والثقافية إلى تلك الأحياء
و مثال ذلك
ما حدث بعد ضرب لإسكندرية عام 1882 من قبل
الأسطول الإنجليزى و تراجع جيش عرابى الى كفر الدوار



ففى خلال عشرساعات
هى عمر الحرائق التى إندلعت فى كل مكان
و السلب و النهب الذى امتد لشارع شريف
كان حتما أن تهاجر العائلات ..
هجرة جماعية .



نازحة من المنشية
عبر شارع شريف باشا
(حاليا صلاح سالم )
إلى شارع فؤاد
(حاليا طريق الحرية)


شارع شريف
من و الى المنشية



بنك روما سابقا
الأهلى حاليا
و يقع فى نهاية شارع طوسون


أسفل هذا العقار فى شارع شريف باشا
تبدو واجهات محل أشهر ترزى إنجليزى
آنذاك
دافيز بريان

تقاطع شارع شريف
مع شارع فؤاد
بادئا من المنشية




و سرعان ما تتجدد الحياة
و يتبدل الحال
فقد تحول شارع شريف
بداية من ميدان المنشية
على يسارالبورصة
التى بنيت على قمته عام 1888
تحول لشارع ..مهم ..أنيق
و مركزا لإدارة رؤوس الاموال
عبر شركات و بنوك
كما أصبح متميزا
بأفضل المحال التجاريةالمتنوعة
و واجهاتها الجذابة





محل ليليكيان

لخيوط التريكو 



حلوانى
تمفاكو
نهاية شارع سيزوستريس



و لشارع فؤاد عند أهل الإسكندرية
من سكان محيطه فى محطة الرمل
موقع إرتباط وثيق ..
بل حب كبير ..
خاصة لمن عاشوا عصره الذهبى
زاهيا..رائعا
بمبانيه المبهرة
بطرازها المعمارى اليونانى
المطعم بلمسات الفنون الإيطالية .
و كيف لا يزهو ..
و هو المحظوظ من بداية تأسيس المدينة
باعتباره جزءا من الحى الملكى !
فكانت الأعمدةالرخامية
فى شارعى فؤاد و النبى دانيال
تضاء ليلا ...
و تزينهما التماثيل الجميلة على الجانبين
و أرضيتهما
مرصوفة بالبازلت الأصفر والأسود...
فخامة ..لا مثيل لها ..
و نمط حياة فيه رفعة و رقى ...
بقى سكانه يحافظون عليه ..
فى قصورهم
التى تتلألأ انوارها ..
و تتردد من خلف أبوابها
نغمات البيانو
و يدور فيها الحديث همسا ..رقيقا
حتى نهاية الستينات
حين تغير المناخ السياسي
و بالتالى تغيرت ثقافة المكان
و المناخ الإجتماعى
بقوانين التأميم
و هجرة الجاليات الأجنبية من مصر
فتحولت القصور
الى مبان حكومية ..و مدارس
و صار شارع فؤاد يعج بالناس
و الموظفين
و الضجيج و الصخب
و المحال التجارية

زال السحرالقديم
و انتهت فترة من عمرالإسكندرية
لكن أصداء الماضى الجميل
لا ..و لن تموت !
فها هو مقهى باسترودس العريق ..
حيث كان
لورانس داريل
و أبطال رباعيته ..و هم شخوص حقيقية ..
داريلى و بومباى.. وكليا.. و جوستين و نسيم
يلتقون فيه باستمرار
باسترودس





و لمن يستغرب الإهتمام الواضح
بمقهى
باسترودس ..
أقول
إنه ليس مجرد مقهى قديم
ورصيف ومقاعد




إنه حالة
حالة أناقة.. تشع من المكان
حالة فرح بقرب اللقاء
حالة الأمكنة حين تسكنك بعبقريتها
الأمكنة
و ما تستدعيه من وفاء و إرتباط .

----------


## اليمامة

*على الرصيف المقابل
لمقهى باسترودس
تطل
سينما ريو
العتيقة على شارع فؤاد




و ليس بعيدا ..
يقع أشهرالنوادى
النادى السورى
و كان مخصصا للنخبة والصفوة
من العائلات العريقة والأثرياء
و التجار الشوام والأجانب .
مقهى فينوس



فى شارع فؤاد ..
على الرصيف المقابل
لمركز الإسكندرية للإبداع
تشاهدون
قصر أجيون
بطرازه المعمارى الفخيم الرائع
و أعمدته البيضاء الجميلة
و قد تحول لمكتب جريدة الأهرام
و تبدو فى الصورة أسفل المبنى
مكتبةالأهرام
تمتد
حتى التقاطع مع النبى دانيال
وتحديدا خلف كشك جندى المرور
حيث تظهر لافتة مقهى
فينوس
ملتقى المشاهير
من رجالات السياسة فىمصر
على بعد خطوات من فينوس ..
لنا موعد مع الماضى .
متصلا بالحاضر ..
نبتة فنية أنشئت قديما
مسرح
زيزينيا 1908




تم هدم المسرح
لكن المكان يأبى إلا أن يكون
غرسا دائما للفنون
فشيد مكانه
تياترو محمد على



الذى شيده المهندس المعمارى الفرنسى
جون باراك
و بقى اسم تياترو محمد على
أعلى المبنى الفخم الأنيق

بناه بدر الدين قرداحى
أحد أثرياءالإسكندرية
من عائلة شامية
عام 1918 على الطرازالإيطالى
و افتتح عام 1921
ثم تغير اسمه إلى
مسرح سيد درويش
تم تطويره و ترميمه ثم آل إلى
وزارة الثقافة
و تحول بقرار منها
فى يناير 2001
إلى
دار أوبرا الإسكندرية



و بما أننا فى الجوار
لم لا نمر في
زيارة جديدة إلى
إييليت
و نتذكر الماضى البعيد
و ذلك الكلب الضخم الأليف
الساكن على بابه.. بلا حراك
إيليت
كان المكان المفضل
للفنان السكندرى التشكيلى
سيف وانلى
و كان أيضا مقصد المشاهير
على إختلاف مجالاتهم
الآن ..
و قبل مغادرة شارع فؤاد
معا ..
نعرج على تلة مرتفعة موازية
يسكنها بسطاءالناس
حى كوم الدكة



الذى نشأ كنتيجة حتمية
للزحف القادم من المنشية
متحولا من أجواء ريفية
و تلال مهجورة
إلى مركزللعاملين
فى المهن المختلفة
كالنجارة والمعمار
متيحا الفرصة أيضا لعمالة كبيرة
فى البيوت و البنوك و المطاعم والمقاهى
دون تكبد أعباء السكن والإنتقال
نظرا لقربه من وسط البلد
ثم يعلو صيت كوم الدكة و تشتهر
حين يولد فى بيت من بيوتهاالفقيرة
الموسيقار العبقرى
فنان الشعب وصوته خالدالذكر
أبوالموسيقى
سيد درويش



و أخالنى على شواطئ الإسكندرية
أسمع صوته
يردد لحنه البديع
مشاكسا ..و مداعبا ..

البحربيضحك ليه
وأنا نازلة أدّلع أملا القلل ؟ 

*

----------


## اليمامة

*من داخل مسرح سيد درويش بالإسكندرية*

----------


## اليمامة

قلبى يا عطشان محبة ...قلبى يا مغرم صبابة

بالجمال إتهنى حبة ...و الله عشت و شفت يابا

من هنا أحلى الصبايا ... بالدلال ماسكةالملاية

يا قمرإرمى التماسى ... قوللهم ع الشط راسى

كنت متغرب..لقيتهم... هما دول أهلى و ناسى

يا سلام الله ياعينى... ع اللطافةالبحراوية

دول بنات اسكندرية... مشيهم ع البحر غية .

----------


## اليمامة

أعزائى ..

الحقيقة أن المنشية كانت من أجمل الأماكن التى تنزهت فيها فى الأسكندرية تقريبا ..وخاصة عندما تريدون التسوق والإبتياع ..و ميدان المنشية ..
ميدان قديم شهير ..
له جو لا يقاوم ..
فإنك تجد نفسك و قد توجهت اليه
و ربما بلا أسباب واضحة المهم...
يللا نفوت على المنشية !

تمثال محمد على فى الميدان



سراى الحقانية




أقدم المحاكم المصرية على الإطلاق ..
بنيت عام 1886
و افتتحت فى عصر الخديوىاسماعيل
و تعتبر سلالمها هايد بارك الإسكندرية
لقوى المعارضة والاحتجاجات .
و لقد أقيم فيها متحفا
يضم ثلاث قاعات
ليشهد على كنوز عصر
مضى من مئات السنين .
وتعرض من خلاله تماثيل من أسرة محمدعلى
و صور نادرة وفرمانات و أحكام ...وغير ذلك
و المنشية
منطقة جذب تجارىكبير
خاصة إلى

سوق الميدان




واحد من أهم و أقدم الأسواق الشعبي
ويتتضمن جميع مستلزمات البيوت
و البضائع على مختلف أنواعها

شارع فرنسا

تتجمع فيه محال الذهب والمجوهرات
تقصده العرائس ..
و هاويات الفرجةعلى المعروضات الجميلة البراقة ...
و يتفرع من شارع فرنسا
مداخل عدة تؤدى إلى
زنقة الستات .
السوق الشهير الذى يقصده الجميع
أهل اسكندرية وزوارها حتى الأجانب منهم ..
لخصوصيته الشديدة وارتباطه
بالسفاحتين
ريا وسكينة
حيث كانتا تستدرجان الضحايا
لسرقتهم و قتلهم !
و الزنقة ..حقيقى زنقة ..
إسم على مسمى ..



فهى تمتد طولا
لكنها ضيقة للغاية فى العرض
تختص ببيع
الأكسسوارات الحريمى و الخيوط الملونة
و لوحات الكانفاه و الخامات الأولية .
الخرز الملون والأزرار و خلافه
و لا أظن بنوتة فى المدينة أو سيدة
لم تتزين بعقود وحلقان و غوايش
من الزنقة .

بحرى
الأنفوشى
رأس التين
أحياء شعبية عريقة ..
شديدة الخصوصية و التميز
ببيوتها القديمة ..و طرازها الفريد
تطل على الميناء الشرقية
و مراكب الصيادين الملونة ..
و زحام الناس على رصيف المينا
فى أجواء منعشة ..
مشبعة باليود ..و ملوحة البحر ..
جمال فى طبيعة المكان لا تحده حدود ..
و جمال إتصفت به بنات بحرى
تغنى به الشعراء
و جدعنة متأصلة فى الإسكندرانى
الطيب الكريم الخلوق..

إسكندرية المحروسة
للصيادين و سمك موسى .



أجواءشعبية ..بسيطة
يتجاور فيها أهلها ..على رقة حالهم
بطريقة مذهلة مع أناقة وشياكة
رواد نوادى الصفوة ..
نادى اليخت والصيد والكشافة
و فخامة قصر رأس التين

فيها الحوارى للمساكين
و فيها جنة راس التين!



و نبدأ بأول معالم المكان
و مقصد الزوار
مسجد ابو العباس المرسى





شى الله ياأباصيرى..نظرة يا اباالدردار

مدد يامرسي..وكراماتك ياسيدى ياقوت

خيركو علينا..يوافينا فى مينا ..وف داردار

بركاتكو حلت علينا..وع العيال والقوت

وعلمتنا ما نمشيش الا فى الصالح

دى اسكندرية..عروسة بحرها المالح


يجتذب
مسجد أبو العباس المرسى الزوار
لقدمه و شهرته الواسعة 
و هو يقع فى ميدان المساجد
مبنيا على الطراز الأندلسى
بأربع قباب و منارة شاهقة




ولد أبو العباس المرسى عام 616 هجرية
فى مدينة ميرسيه إحدى مدن أسبانيا
و اليها إنتسب لقبه ...المرسى
تتلمذ فى تونس على شيخ الصوفية الأشهر
سيدى أبو الحسن الشاذلى
الذى رعاه و تولى إعداده
ليكون خليفته من بعده
قدما معا إلى الإسكندرية ...
و تزوج المرسى ابو العباس
بابنة الشاذلى
و أنجب محمد و أحمد
و ابنته بهجة التى تزوجت
من الشيخ ياقوت العرش
وهو من مريدين المرسى و تلاميذه .
و كان من مريديه أيضا
الإمام البوصيرى
و ابن عطاء الله السكندرى ...
أقام فى الإسكندرية ..
لما يقرب من 43 عاما
فكان مثلا يحتذى
بورعه و معارفه و تقواه
و توافد عليه للزيارة
كافة مستويات العلماء و الزوار
فى سنواته الأخيرة قسم وقته
ما بين الإسكندرية و القاهرة
حتى توفى عام 685 هجرية .

فى عهد الملك فؤاد اللأول
تم بناء ميدان فسيح أطلق عليه
ميدان المساجد
يضم مسجدا كبيرا لأبى العباس المرسي
و مسجدا للإمام البوصيرى
و أخر للشيخ ياقوت العرش



من بحرى و بنحبوه




ع الإمّة بنستنوه
شبك الجمالات و شبكنى
و ازاى نقدروا ننسوه ؟

أحب بحرى ..
و كان
من بين أحلامى المستحيلة
حلم السكن فى بيت ..
من بيوت بحرى !



لأجاور البحر
و أطل من شرفاته على قوارب
الصيادين الملونة .
المتمركزة على صفحة البحر الهادئ
و مشاهدة الصيادين بملابسهم المميزة
يصنعون السفن الصغيرة و الشباك .
و يعرضون حصيلة الصيد الوفير
من مختلف أصناف السمك ...
و أتابع كل هؤلاءالناس
من أهل الإسكندرية و زوارها
يجلسون على رصيف الميناء الشرقية
فى بهجة و فرح 






يتسلون بأكل الذرةالمشوية
و الترمس و غيره ..
قبل أن يتوجهواإلى القلعة
فى مظاهرات حب ..لا تنقطع !




اللافتة المعلقة على العامود
تبين أننا أصبحنا نبعد عن قلعة قايتباى
بمقدار 500 مترفقط


و أما التاريخ يواكب.. و يزاحم بالمناكب

يتعبّي في المراكب .. و غناوى الصيادين .




يعنى لا يزال فى رحلتنا متعة

زيارة القلعة ...

و متحف الأحياءالمائية ...

و نبذة عن الآثارالغارقة ..

و الآيس كريم من عزة

و السمك من قدورة

و غيرذلك من تفاصيل تميز هذه المنطقة

النابضة بالحيوية و نسائم الماضى

و بأنفاس التاريخ ...تتردد فى أعماق البحر

و على أحجارالقلعة المهيبة ..




كلما إرتطمت بها وقالت الامواج !

----------


## اليمامة

*من محطة الرمل ..للقلعة ..*




و بالعكس
تمشية ممتعة 




من بين أهم معالم الإسكندرية
قلعة قايتباى
فى الأنفوشى
شامخة صامدة
تأخذ الزائر من حاضره ..تعيده لحقب مضت
وزمن قديم حافل بالغموض والهيبة .
بالأطماع والمعارك و الإنتصارات والهزائم
خاصة و أن القلعة تحتوى
على متحف حربى يعرض
مقتنيات من المعارك البحرية الرومانية
و آثار من الحملةالفرنسية.
تقع قلعة قايتباى
على الطرف الشمالى للميناء الشرقى
و على أنقاض منارة الإسكندريةالقديمة
التى تهدمت بفعل زلزال مدمر
و كانت مصنفة من عجائب الدنيا السبعة
لارتفاعها الشاهق .
بدأ السلطان الأشرف أبو النصر قايتباى
بناء القلعة عام 882 هجرية
بسبب كثرةالتهديدات المباشرة لمصر
من قبل الدولة العثمانية
و انتهت أعمال البناء عام 884 هجرية
و هى تتكون من ثلاثة طوابق
على نظام قلاع العصور الوسطى .
و هى من أهم الحصون
على ساحل البحرالأبيض المتوسط
و كانت محوراهتمام
السلاطين و الحكام على مر العصور .
لكنها بدأت تفقدأهميتها
الإستراتيجية و الدفاعية
بسبب ضعف الدولة العثمانية ..
حتى تمكن نابليون بونابرت
من الإستيلاءعليها
فى إطار الحملةالفرنسية عام 1798

و لما تولى محمدعلى باشا الحكم
قام بتجديدأسوارها و مبانيها
و زودها بالمدافع الساحلية
و العديد من الطوابى و الحصون
إلا أنه تم تخريبها و إحداث تصدعات بها
من قبل اللإحتلال الإنجليزى
حتى قامت لجنة حفظ الآثار عام 1904
بتنفيذ مشروع للتجديدات و الإصلاحات
يستند على دراسات علماء الحملة الفرنسية


المذكور فى كتاب وصف مصر .

مسجدالقلعة




من ممرات القلعة



بالقرب من القلعة
حياء
يتخذ متحف الأحياء  المائية مكانه




كمنطقة جذب هائلة للزائرين
و يقع فى جزء من معهدالأحياءالمائية
الذى أنشئ عام 1930 للإشراف العلمى
على المصايد ولدراسة أحياءالبحار
و البحيرات المصرية من أسماك
ونباتات و إسفنج وأصداف






مما يجتذب السياح العرب والأجانب
إضافة لأهل الاسكندرية لمشاهدة
هياكل
لعريس و عروس البح
رو هو حيوان بحرى
يطلق عليه بقرة البحر
لأنه يتغذى على الأعشاب
و الطحالب البحرية
و كذلك مشاهدة هيكل عظمى ضخم
لحوت معلق عمره سنة وشهرين
طوله 17 متر و 20سم
علما بانه عندما يولد
يكون طوله حوالى 6 أمتار
و يصل الى 30 مترقبل العام الخامس.



و نبقى فى منطقة
قلعة قايتباى و الميناءالشرقية
و هى من أهم المعالم
السياحية و الترفيهية
و الإقتصادية فى الإسكندرية
خاصة و أن حولها تجمعات سكانية كبيرة
و مناطق تجارية رئيسية
وأندية إجتماعية و رياضية مثل
نادى اليخت
نادى الصيد
نادى الكشافة البحرى
النادى البحرى اليونانى



و يتضمن مركزا للغوص على الطرازالرومانى

لمشاهدة الكنوزالأثرية الغارقة تحت المياه



إكتشافات ضخمة ..غارقة
تؤكد تعرض الإسكندرية
لسلسلة زلازل أشهرها
زلزال القرن الرابع عشر
الذى أدى إلى غرق الساحل القديم .
أبرزهذه الإكتشافات

تمثال بطليموس

الموجود بواجهة مكتبة الإسكندرية حاليا .




جدير بالذكر أنه قد تم نقل 489 قطعة أثرية
كانت غارقة .. بطريق الجو والبحر
للعرض فى برلين و فى فرنسا
و عدة معارض أخرى فى أنحاء العالم
على أن تعود ثانية ... للبدء فى تنفيذ
مشروع إنشاء متحف عالمى تحت الماء
تستقر فيه هذه الآثار
بعد كافة الدراسات الكيميائية و البيولوجية
للمياه و ترسباتها فى منطقة القلعة
بما يحفظ للآثار أمانها ..

كماأنه مع حلول عام 1961
بدأت مرحلة جديدة
للكشف عن الآثار الغارقة
عن طريق الغواص الراحل
كامل أبو السعادات
خاصة تمثال الإلهة إيزيس
الذى إنتشله عام فى نوفمبر 1962
و هو من الجرانيت الأحمر
و يبلغ طوله أكثر من سبعة أمتار .
و لا يزال البحر يعد بكشف أسراره الدفينة .



و الآن

بعد التجوال والتعب اللذيذ
فى أنحاء بحرى ..
يحين وقت تناول طعام الغذاء
طبعا فى مطعم
قدورة



أشهر و أقدم مطاعم السمك
و كافة المأكولات البحرية فى المنطقة



لأكثر من خمسين عاما ..
لم يستطع أى مطعم آخر
منافسة
قدورة 



الصياد البسيط
الذى تحول لعلامة بارزة
فى عالم تقديم الأسماك
فمن طاولة صغيرة لبيع الأسماك
إلى تأجير أول محلاته ..
ثم تعدد فروعه فى الإسكندرية
و إفتتاح فرع القاهرة
فى شارع جامعة الدول
وصولا لفرع المملكة السعودية
فى جدة .



و يحلو تناول الآيس كريم
فى تمشية الرجوع من بحرى
ومن لا يحب الآيس كريم ؟
خصوصا من
مكرم
بالمستكة ..و أيضا بالليمون..
أو من
عزة
شهيا ..متنوعا ..




كلمات إلى
الإسكندرية
الحبيبة المستحيلة ..
محترفة الشجن الكامن
فى الروح و الذكريات
مع شاعر العامية ..
فؤاد قاعود
عاشق الجميلة
لا ..بل أجمل الجميلات!
و حتى الممات !

أنا فى عرضك ياأمى
تتنبهى لى
أنا فاضل لى يومين
أبوس إيديكى
من صباع المنتزة



لكف راس التين

----------


## اسكندرانى

*حقيقى 
وبدون مجمله وبدون تحيز 

تستحقى لقب اسكندرانية عن جدارة واستحقاق 

تخدى وسام  الاسكندرية بلا منازع 

انا شخصيا لو كتبت عن اسكندرية مقدرش اكتب ربع ما كتبتيه 

لك منى خالص التقدير والاحترام*

----------


## اليمامة

> *حقيقى 
> وبدون مجمله وبدون تحيز 
> 
> تستحقى لقب اسكندرانية عن جدارة واستحقاق 
> 
> تخدى وسام  الاسكندرية بلا منازع 
> 
> انا شخصيا لو كتبت عن اسكندرية مقدرش اكتب ربع ما كتبتيه 
> 
> لك منى خالص التقدير والاحترام*


أستاذى العزيز ..الإسكندرانى الجدع ..اسكندرانى 

كانت مفاجأة جميلة أوى هى مداخلتك دى ..ووجودك نفسه ..وتصميم شهادة الشكر والتقدير المزدانة بشعار محافظة الأسكندرية ..

يااااه

ازاى أشكرك ..

بس الحقيقة يا أستاذ نادر ان اسكندرية يتقال فيها كتير ..أوى 

بلد ساحر ..مبهج ..أول ما تدخلها تحس بتباشير فرح وبهجة بتستقبلك

جوها مختلف وثرى ..تستغرب ازاى ممكن البلد دى تكون مصرية وفى نفس الوقت بتتأكد انها لازم تكون مصرية ..لأن مصر فعلا هى البلد الحضارى والتاريخى الأول فى العالم..البلد اللى لابد حاضن التاريخ دا والمعمار دا ..والتنوع والثراء دا كله ..

دايما زياراتى للأسكندرية بتترك فى نفسى أثر عميق لا ينسى ..بحبها جدا الحقيقة وشفت فيها أيام جميلة وعندى فيها ذكريات حلوة ..

ومن أحب الأماكن عندى فعلا المنشية والأنفوشى والمعمورة ..والرمل ..وطبعا امتداد الكورنيش كله ساحر جدا للتمشية فى أى وقت ..واقامتنا دايما كانت بتبفى فى الرمل فى أحد الفنادق التاريخية الجميلة ..

أنا بشكرك أوى يا أستاذ نادر لتشجيعك الجميل والحقيقة المجهود ليس مجهودى الخالص لوحدى وانما بتصرف منى بسيط وساعدتنى فيه صديقة عزيزة قامت بالرحلة واشتركنا فى الأفكار ..فالشكر مستحق أولا لها ..هى صاحبة الفضل ..

ولسه مكملين فى الأسكندرية وبعدها هاعمل جولة مختلفة فى بلد جميل اوى عزيز جدا برضو على قلبى ..

خليك معانا 

 :f:

----------


## اليمامة

بين مد و جزر..بين النوارس والأصداف

إسكندرية يا مدينة ..تبدأ فينا .. وتنتهى !


هذا ما تفعله الإسكندرية بأحبائها
تسحرهم
تأخذ بألبابهم
فلا يرون سواها
فهى الأولى.. والأثيرة
و هي الأخيرة
و لا فكاك منها
تماما ..كالقدر ..
أحلى قدر!



قصر رأس التين .




سراي رأس التين ..
لإدارة شؤون مصر
فى الصيف .



عاصر القصر قيام
أسرة محمد على فى مصر .
محمد على باشا




مؤسس الأسرة العلوية
و بانى مصرالحديثة
التى أصبحت في عهده
قوة لا يستهان بها
و إليه يرجع فضل
تكوين أول جيش نظامى بها .
إختار محمد علي موقعا
يشبه الجزيرة ليشيد عليه
أعظم قصوره وأفخمها على الإطلاق .




بدأ بناءالقصرعام 1834
كمقر صيفى
بإشراف مهندسين أجانب
على الطرازالأوروبى الذى كان سائدا
وقتها لتعدد الجاليات الأجنبية
إستغرق البناء 11عام
حتى أفتتح رسميا عام 1847
سمى قصر راس التين
لأنه كان فى محيط منطقة
اسمها
روضة التين
و تنمو فيها بوفرة اشجارالتين .




و أعيد بناء القصرفى عصر الملك فؤاد
على طراز يتماشي مع روح العصرالحديث .
ثم الحق به خط للسكة الحديد داخل القصر
للتنقلات الداخلية
و كذلك حمام سباحة بحرى
فى عهد الملك فاروق .


الملك فاروق
و زوجته الأولى
الملكة فريدة .




الملك فاروق
و الملكة
ناريمان 



غرفة نوم الملكة 



غرفة نوم الملك فاروق 



و من المشاهد الباقية فى ذاكرةالتاريخ
إصطفاف الفرق الموسيقية
و عربات تجرها الخيول
عند مرور الموكب الملكى
فى شوارع رأس التين
و خروج الأهالى
لتحية الملك و ضيوفه .



كما كان القصر
شاهدا على رحيل الملك فاروق
على ظهر اليخت الملكى
المحروسة




من ميناء رأس التين
عقب ثورة 23 يوليوعام 1952




و تنازله عن العرش للأمير
أحمد فؤاد
إبنه من زوجته الثانية
الملكة
ناريمان
و كان رضيعا لم يزل




لكن سرعان ما انتفت عنه
صفته الملكية لتحول
النظام المصرى وقتها
الى نظام جمهورى .



و من مهابة التاريخ ..فى قصر رأس التين
بقاعاته ..و ردهاته ..و صالوناته
و تلك النفائس ..و الحياة الباذخة الناعمة
حياة ..مثلما منحت أهل تلك القصور
ما منحت ..
من أفراح وليالى ملاح ..
فقد ملأت كؤؤسهم أيضا بالأتراح
فذاقوا الفقر و التشتت ..و مآسى لاتحصى .

من حكايا الماضى هذه ..نخرج من جديد
إلى الحاضر ..صاخبا ..متجددا
فى شوارع بحرى و رأس التين ..
و شواطئ الإسكندرية

----------


## اليمامة

سينما مترو ..
بجوار السينما و للأمام الطريق إلى الحى العريق
محرم بك !

من أجمل الأحياء السكندرية ..

----------


## اليمامة

هنا ..



شاطئ ميامى الشهير ..

فندق ريجنسى

ذكريات جميلة عن الإسكندرية
و لو لفترات قصيرة

----------


## اليمامة

*
لإمتى
راح تفضلى رميانى فى الغربة
للنفى والكربة
و أما أسرق المواعيد وأجيلك جرى
ألقى المقابلة مقابلة الغربا
والقاكى نسيانى
تنسينى وإنتى امى
ومركبة طبعك فى دمى ؟
تنسينى بعد ماكنت دلوعتك
وأثيرك المحبوب
وتضحكى لولادك التانيين
أمشى فى وسطيهم غريب
ويوصفولى السكك
وكأنى مش منهم
مع إن عرقى بطعم ملح الشط
وطينى من طينهم !
*
هكذايتعامل الشعراء والكتاب
مع ملهمتهم ومحبوبتهم
الإسكندرية
حتى لتكاد من وجدهم و رهف المشاعر
تتحول ..من مدينة ..و أحجار..
و بحر ..و طرقات ..
إلى كيان ملموس ..
إلى حبيبة..
تصد و تهجر..و ترضى و تتبسم !
ترى
أي سحر في الإسكندرية
هل هو البحر
يفرّق حينا ما بين البشر ..
و حينا يصبح الشط و المرسى ؟
أم هو لغز الماضى السحيق
الغارق تحت أمواجها ينثر سحرا
من أصداء حضارات قامت
و إرتفعت للذرى
ثم غربت ..و إندثرت
و إن بقيت مع همسات الموج
و ذرات الرمال.. آثارها !
هاهنا كانت حياة ..
و كانت دنيا و مسرحا
لقصة كليوباترا و مارك أنطونيو
حتى الإنتحار حبّا !




و الهاما للكاتب الفرنسى
أناتول فرانس
فى صراع الراهب
بافنوس
بين الروح و الجسد
و فاتنة الإسكندرية
تاييس
مشاعر و أحاسيس تصطخب و تتأجج
فى تقلب و عواصف أمواج الإسكندرية

و دائما أعزائى
يا من كنتم معى فى مدينتى الساحرة
الإسكندرية
عاصمة الحنين و الذكريات
و موطن الجمال ..و الحب و السلام
دائما
يحين آوان فراق

فنغادر الآن
بحرى و راس التين
و المينا الشرقية
و تنتهى رحلتنا
فى أرجاء المدينة الجميلة
لكن الإسكندرية أبدالا ينضب معينها
فهناك ما لا حصرله و تدخره لزوارها
من ميادين ومنتزهات
و حدائق ملكية
و أسواق و متاحف
و آثارو ضواحى

أنتقى بعضها فى هذه العجالة
و أترك للقادمين إليها
إستكشاف كل شبرفيها .

من بين متاحفها العديدة المتنوعة :
المتحف اليونانى الرومانى
متحف الإسكندرية القومى
متحف الفنون الجميلة
متحف و معهد الأحياء المائية
مجمع متاحف محمود سعيد
متحف الشاعر اليونانى الشهير
كفافيس
أنتقيت لكم
متحف
المجوهرات الملكية
في جليم



بدأت بناؤه زينب هانم فتحى
زوجة الأمير علي حيدر باشا
و استكملته ابنتها
الأميرة فاطمة الزهراء



بنى على النمط الأوروبي على
مساحة 4185 مترا مربعا
و يعتبر حالة جمالية معمارية خاصة
و نادرة فى عالم عمارة القصورالملكية
يحتوى المتحف على ماصودر
من مجوهرات
أمراء و أميرات الأسرة العلوية
و ما إزدانت به قصورهم
من تحف نفيسة.





منظار للملك فاروق
مرصع بالذهب و الألماس 




علبة من العقيق بأطر مذهبة
و على الغطاء صورة
الملكة فريدة
محاطة بزخارف
مرصعة بالماس




من بين آثار الإسكندرية

مقابر كوم الشقافة



فى حى كرموز
أكبرالمقابر اليونانية
ترجع الى بداية القرن لثاني الميلادى
تتكون من ثلاث طوابق
منحوتة فى الصخر بعمق مائة قدم
و تتميز بالتمازج
بين الفن الفرعونى والرومانى




كما تزخرالاسكندرية
بالعديد من الكنائس
والكاتدرائيات المسيحية مثل




كاتدرائية الكرازةالمرقسية بمحطةالرمل
التي بناها القديس مرقص الإنجيلى
أحد تلامذةالسيد المسيح
وبها قاعة
تؤدي الى مدافن البطاركة الأقباط
حتى القرن الحادي عشرالميلادي،
وكاتدرائية اليونانيين الأرثوذكس
بمنطقةالشرق الأوسط
وافريقيا بالمنشية الصغرى
و كنيسة سان مارك
وكاتدرائية الروم الكاثوليك
والكنيسةالانجيلية بالعطارين
وكنيسة دبانة بمحطة الرمل
وكنيسةالأرمن الكاثوليك





و لا تكتمل متعة السفر
الى الإسكندرية
إلا بزيارةحدائقها
و منتزهاتها الخلابة الساحرة
حدائق الشلالات
النزهة ...وأنطونيادس ..
و حديقة الورد
أما قصر المنتزة ..
فهو تحفة معمارية ..
تخطف الأبصار.
بناه الخديوى عباس حلمى الثانى عام 1892
فى موقع فريد علي هضبة مطلة على البحر



و يجمع فى عمارته
بين الطراز الفرنسى و العثمانى
تحيطه حدائق وغابات بديعة
على مساحة تبلغ 370 فدان



من ضواحى الإسكندرية

ضاحية أبوقير1832
ضاحية هادئة ..مثالية للصيد ..
فى مجتمع أغلبه من الصيادين
وتشتهر بمطاعم المأكولات البحرية





شهدت الضاحية
معركة
أبو قير الشهيرة
في عام 1798
التي دمر فيهاالقائد
البحري الانجليزي
نيلسون
أسطول
بونابرت.
ويمكن قضاء يوم جميل
في رحلة بحرية
إلي جزيرة نيلسون
التي تحمل اسم القائدالبريطانى

----------


## اليمامة

أجمل الذكريات
و عمق الإحساس بكل ما تثيره
الإسكندرية الساحرة
و كيف تبقى الذكرى فلا تمحوها الأيام !

----------


## اليمامة

الإسكندرية
يلّفها الليل..

مكتبة الإسكندرية




القلعة ليلا

----------


## اليمامة

*عروس جميلة ..
صبوح ...مشرقة القسمات
يحتضنها البحر الأبيض المتوسط ...
كم من حقب مرت عليها.. و ناداها الزمان ..
فما إزدادت إلا إشراقا ..و جمالا فوق جمال !

*

----------


## اليمامة

*

الميناء الشرقى ..وأهل اسكندرية ..*

----------


## اليمامة

لقد ملك الإسكندرُ الأرضَ وانقضى
وأبْقى له الإسكندريةَ شاهدا
فدلَّت بما فيها على عُظم ملكه
وأبقت له ذكرا مع الدهر خالدا
بباطنها أضعافُ ما فوق ظهرها
من الحِكم اللاتي بلغنَ الفَراقدا
رحلتُ إلى الفُسْطاط عنها بِغرَّةٍ
فها أنا في قيد الندامة واجدا
كآدمَ والشيطانِ لما استزلَّه
عن الخُلدِ للدنيا الدَّنيَّة حاسدا
فها أنا باكٍ مثل ما كان باكيا
مُكابدِ ما كان قبلي مُكابدا !

هكذا هى الإسكندرية



هذه المدينة المدهشة
التى تذهلك بقدرة أهلها
على التعايش والإنفتاح على الآخر
فى مجتمع من اليونانيين
والإيطاليين و اليهود
والأرمن و المغاربة و الشوام
ذلك أنه ..فى الإسكندرية
وفى الإسكندرية فقط ...
يمكنك أن تصادف
الإنسان البسيط رقيق الحال ..
منحدرا من كوم الدكة..
مارا بعلية القوم فى شارع فؤاد
فى سيارتهم الفارهة
متجهين للنادى السورى ..أوإيليت...
أو سنتا لوتشيا ..أو أتينيوس
فلاترى منه إلا بسمة رضا ..
وقناعة راحة البال !

 :f: 

الإسكندرية
قلب التاريخ
جامعة القلوب على حبها
كيف لنا أن نودعها
بعد هذه الرحلة الجميلة الممتعة
والتى مهما طالت
قد تبقى قصيرة غير مشبعة ؟
ربما تليق بها أبيات شاعرها
عاشق دروبها وشواطئها
قسطنطين كفافيس




أعظم شاعر يونانى معاصر
1863-1933
المولود فى شارع شريف
بالمنشية
و رغم يونانيته ..و تقاطيعه الأوروبية ..
و طراز ملابسه الإنجليزى
إلا أن أحدا لم يماثله فى حب الإسكندرية ..
و لا فى الكشف عن أوجه جمالها
و أبعاد سحرها
و لا فى كتابة أشعار
تسبر غورها مثلما فعل !
قال عنه الناقدالإنجليزى
*فورستر*
إن كفافيس بالغ القوة
وبالغ العظمة
وهوواحد من البارزين
فىالحركة الفكرية والثقافية
كما ذكره
داريل
بين أبطال رباعيته و أسماه
شيخ الإسكندرية


*منزل كافافيس
*


فى شارع شرم الشيخ
ليبسيوس سابقا
الذى تحول لمتحف
يضم مقتنيات الشاعرالكبير




تمكن منه حب الإسكندرية
وعاش فيها جلّ عمره
لم يغادرها إلا ليعود اليها ..
واختزل الدنيا فى شواطئها و شوارعها ..
وكانت آخر مطافه و حتى مماته
كنت صبية لم أزل
وكان كفافيس يأتينا
محاطا بالإصدقاء والمعجبين
فيمازحنى قائلا :

كريستين يا فاتنةالأولمب
لا تتركى الإسكندريةأبدا

هكذاحكت
كريستين
مالكة مقهى إيليت
الذى ملأته بصوره..
و لوحاته و أشعاره

 :f: 

و هكذا أيضا ناجى كفافيس ..
معشوقته الإسكندرية
مختزلا فيها ...كل المدن !

*المدينة*
قلت : سأذهب إلى أرض أخرى
سأذهب إلى بحر آخر .
مدينة اخرى ستوجد أفضل من هذه .
كل محاولاتي مقضي عليها بالفشل .
وقلبي مدفون كالميت.
إلى متى سيبقى فكري حزينا ؟
أينما جلت بعيني
أينما نظرت حولي
رأيت خرائب سوداء من حياتي ..
حيث العديد من السنين
قضيت وهدمت وبددت

 :f: 


لن تجد بلدانا.. ولابحور أخرى.
ستلاحقك المدينة
وستهيم في الشوارع ذاتها.
وستدركك الشيخوخة
في هذه الأحياء بعينها.
وفي البيوت ذاتها
سيدب الشيب إلى رأسك
ستصل على الدوام
إلى هذه المدينة.
لاتأمل فى بقاع أخرى .
مامن سفين من أجلك




ومامن سبيل
ومادمت قد خربت حياتك هنا
في هذا الركن الصغير
فهي خراب
أينما كنت في الوجود. 

 :f: 


لم أر في هذه القصائد
غير الملعقة الذهبيةالصغيرة
التي يدنيها كفافيس إليك
إن بها رحيق يسقيك به
هذا البحر الزاخر بالأحاسيس .





عنده كل ومضة شمس
و كل قطرة عصارة
ألف عنقود
هذاهوالشعر
في بساطته وإنسانيته
أثره عند السامع
لابد ان يتصاعد
من الإعجاب
إلى الطرب.. الى النشوة
ثم إلى الهزة
التي ترج الروح رجّا
لتبحر نحوالشاطيء من بعيد ..
نحو الضباب؟
نحو السراب ؟
لاتدري !

شعر ظافر الحداد
شاعر سكندرى
توفى 528هـ
ترجمة د.نعيم عطية
تعليق الأديب يحيي حقى

----------


## اليمامة

*





شط إسكندرية - الأخوين رحباني
شط إسكندرية يا شط الهوى
رحنا إسكندرية رمانا الهوى
يا دنيا هنية و ليالي رضية
أحملها بعينيه شط إسكندرية
البحر و رياحو و الفلك الغريب
يحملها جراحو و يرحل في المغيب
يتمهل شوية و يتودع شوية
و تعانق المية شط إسكندرية
ليالي مشيتك يا شط الغرام
و إن أنا نسيتك ينساني المنام
و الشاهد عليه غنوة أمارية
و النسمة البحرية و شط إسكندرية
*

----------


## اليمامة

*نموذج من مبانى الإسكندرية
فى منطقة محطة الرمل
والمعمار الفريد .




*

----------


## اليمامة

*



وعمار يا اسكندرية يا جميلة يا ماريا وعد ومكتوب عليا ومسطر ع الجبين لاشرب م الحب حبه ... بالايام والسنين وعمار يا اسكندريه يا جميله يا ماريا ...*

----------


## اليمامة

*





و لأنها حقا جميلة ..
فقد تم إختيارها
من قبل المؤتمر الوزارى العربى للسياحة
و الذى إنعقد بصنعاء
عاصمة للسياحة العربية لعام 2010*

----------


## اليمامة

*اسكندرية ...من غير ليه !!



*

----------


## اليمامة

*اسكندرية ساعة غروب الشمس
و النسمة العليلة 











*

----------


## اليمامة

أعزائى الكرام ..

انتهت جولتنا السياحية فى واحدة من أجمل محافظات مصر فى رأيى ..

الأسكندرية ..العروس الجميلة 

كانت رحلة بالصور وبعيون الكاميرا التى احتفظت لنا برغم ثبات اللقطة بحنينها وجمالها 

أعشقها ..أعشقها لكل هذا الجمال والتنوع والثراء الذى رأيتموه 

وأتمنى من كل قلبى لو أن تكونوا قد تعرفتم من خلال هذه الجولة على بعض المعالم السكندرية وأحببتموها مثلما أحبها 

كما لن أنسى أن أوجه جزيل الشكر للأستاذة ليلى على صورها وتعليقاتها التى نقلتها هنا مع تصرف بسيط منى 

على وعد منى بجولة قريبة فى مدينة أخرى رائعة أحببتها كثيرا ..اترككم فى رعاية الله وأمنه

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## اليمامة

أهلا بكم أبناء مصر فى صباح مبارك من صباحات الجمعة ..

رحلتنا السياحية القادمة ستكون فى مدينة عزيزة على قلبى جدا ..لن أتحدث الآن كثيرا عنها ولكننى سأترككم لتتعرفوا عليها مبدئيا من خلال هذا الفيديو حتى تنتشوا وتربطوا الأحزمة وتستعدوا ..

تستعدوا للإنطلاق إلى ...........

رأس البر ..المدينة الجميلة ذات الذكريات المصرية الأصيلة ..

سأعود 


تحياتى

----------


## اليمامة

مر وقت طويل دون أن أدلف هنا 
آخر مرة وعدتكم بجولة فى رأس البر 
وبرغم أن أغلب زياراتى لرأس البر كانت فى الشتاء ..فهى فى الشتاء أجمل وباعثة أكثر على الدفء
إلا أننى أشعر ببعض برودة على ذكرها ..ربما لأننى فعلا أستشعر المكان جدا فى هذه اللحظة 
وغير ذلك ..أرجو دفء يدثر قلبى من واقع بارد نعيشه حاليا 
عجبتنى هذه اللقطة ..ربما رأيت فيها بعض دفء بالرغم من بساطة المشهد وتكراره واعتيادته ..
بل انه ربما قد لا يعجب البعض منك 
إلا اننى تجاهه ..أشعر بحنان وألفة 
ربما هى ألفة المصريين الطيبين
وحنين للهدوء وللسلام وبساطة وأمان الشارع المصرى 
مجرد لقطة عادية جدا لبائعى خضروات فى مكان يشبه السوق ولكنه أصغر ..يعنى " سويقة "
هكذا يطلق الناس على الأسواق المصغرة .." السويقة " خاصة فى أرياف مصر ونجوعها 
لعلها كلمة صحيحة جدا ..نحوية على الوجه الأكمل بحسب قواعد التصغير فى اللغة العربية 
وبحسب ثقافة المصريين الشعبية التراكمية ..الصحيحة أيضا والفياضة 
فى الصورة شىء يرسخ فى الإحساس ..وتعرفه الذاكرة على الفور 
ربما هى الأشياء ..شكل الحجارة وترتيبها ..والشارع
شىء يشبه رائحة مصر ..وجوها 
وصباحها ..
وناسها

تحياتى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الله
إيه الموضوع الجميل ده
شكرا لك يا ندى
لى عودة لقراءة متمعنة إن شاء الله
 :f:

----------

